# [Sammelthread] DEAD SPACE



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Info´s*​ 
Release: 14.10.08 (6.11.08 in Deutschland)
Platforms: PC,XBox 360, PS3
Genre: Third Person Shooter, Survival Horror
Engine:Godfather Game Engine
Publisher: EA
Developer: EA Redwood Shores
*
Story*

Als das riesige Abbau-Schiff "USG Ishimura" in einem entfernten Sternensystem mit einem mysteriösen außerirdischen Artefakt in Kontakt kommt, bricht plötzlich jegliche Kommunikation mit der Erde ab. Ingenieur Isaac Clarke wird geschickt, um die Kommunikationsanlagen der Ishimura zu reparieren. Bei seiner Ankunft findet er jedoch einen wahr gewordenen Alptraum vor — die Mannschaft wurde auf grausame Art abgeschlachtet und in furchteinflößende Abscheulichkeiten verwandelt. Clarkes Reparatur-Mission ist zu einem Kampf ums Überleben geworden, bei dem er nicht nur für seine Rettung kämpft, sondern auch darum, das Artefakt zurück auf den Planeten zu bringen … koste es, was es wolle.

*Kapitel

*Mission 1: New Arrivals
Mission 2: Intensive Care
Mission 3: Course Correction
Mission 4: Obliteration Imminent
Mission 5: Lethal Devotion
Mission 6: Environmental Hazard
Mission 7: Into the Void
Mission 8: Search and Rescue
Mission 9: Dead on Arrival
Mission 10: End of Days
Mission 11: Alternate Solutions
Mission 12: Dead Space                     
*

Features

*

 *Taktische Zerstücklung -* Trenne Gliedmaßen mit mächtigen Waffen ab und hinterlasse einen blutigen Pfad in den Horden der Aliens. Finde effektive Wege, die Angreifer auszuschalten, um nicht überrannt zu werden. Geht dir die Munition aus, kannst du Telekinese nutzen, um Objekte oder sogar die Arme und Beine deiner Gegner aufzuheben und sie allem entgegenzuschleudern, das sich dir in den Weg stellt.
 *Terror in den abgelegenen Weiten des Alls -* Ein blutgetränktes interaktives Horror-Erlebnis mit topaktueller Grafik und Effekten, einem Angst einflößenden Audio-System und der wirklich beängstigenden Atmosphäre von Tod und Verderben.
 *Echte Schwerelosigkeit -* Bekämpfe gnadenlose Feinde und löse fordernde Rätsel in noch nie dagewesenen Umgebungen mit Schwerelosigkeit, die neue Maßstäbe im Survival-Horror setzen.
 *Decke die grausame Wahrheit auf -* Dringe zu dem grauenhaften Mysterium vor, um den Ansturm der Aliens aufzuhalten. Erfahre die tragische Geschichte des Untergangs der Ishimura durch die letzten verzweifelten Logbucheinträge der auf scheußliche Art veränderten Crew.
*HUD* - Munitionsvorrat, Lebenspunkte, die 3D-Karte und sogar das Inventar werden bei *Dead Space* direkt in der Spieleumgebung dargestellt. Ein klassisches HUD (Munitonsanzeige rechts unten, HP und Mini-Map auf der linken Seite) gibt es nicht.

*Homepage*

Electronic Arts Deutschland - Dead Space™ für PC


*Systemanforderung*

Minimum

- Windows XP (SP2) oder Vista  
- Prozessor: CPU mit 2,8 GHz  
- RAM: 1 GB für XP und 2 GB für Vista  
- Grafikkarte: Geforce 6800 oder besser (7300, 7600 GS und 8500 erfüllen die minimalen Voraussetzungen nicht) oder Ati X1600 oder besser (X1300, X1300 Pro und HD2400 erfüllen die minimalen Voraussetzungen nicht). 
- HDD: min. 7,5 GB 
- Für die Aktivierung ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich 

*EA Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWDdrq8UIB0&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWDdrq8UIB0&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*Story Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/87ojldfvJ_o&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/87ojldfvJ_o&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
*
Gameplay Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4DmsDICPnjg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4DmsDICPnjg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*"Art & Gore" Documentary*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9_SwOcT6Mo&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9_SwOcT6Mo&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


*Screenshots*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Shots sind von EA. Falls ich sie so nicht ins Forum bringen darf, lösche ich sie wieder.
​ *Vorgeschichte*


Zum Game gibt es eine Comic Reihe, die die Vorgeschichte zum Spiel erzählt (komplett English) :

Comic Introduction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnEsiQLp5MA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnEsiQLp5MA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Comic 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HD1paM_Vq9I&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HD1paM_Vq9I&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Comic 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NRVREVL0GTk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NRVREVL0GTk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Comic 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2r5JuWfSHDA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2r5JuWfSHDA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Comic 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yX960IEKgLo&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yX960IEKgLo&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Comic 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVd2xilG5-4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVd2xilG5-4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Comic 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9IyWVVDmvQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9IyWVVDmvQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Den Übergang zwischen Game und Comic Reihe schliesst jetzt ein komplett 
animierter Film, der alle offenen Fragen beantwortet. Dieser soll am 18. November erscheinen.

Trailer Dead Space Downfall
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M40k7JgHEFQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M40k7JgHEFQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von chosen


*Einstimmung*

Wer die lange Wartezeit überbrücken möchte kann sich den Film "EVENT HORIZON" zur Einstimmung anschauen oder das Spiel UNCUT im Ausland kaufen, dort ist es schon erhältlich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gd0nQUF00Sg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gd0nQUF00Sg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Anzüge:

Level 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Level 6 Militär Anzug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Waffentutorial von the Rock



The_Rock schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt alle Waffen durchgetestet (in Kapitel 11 kriegt man gleich alle möglichen Arten von Gegnern vorgesetzt, und da ich zu viel Geld hatte... )
> 
> Ein kleines Waffentutorial (nach meiner Erfahrung natürlich, kann auch jeder anders sehn )
> 
> ...





The_Rock schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Der Sekundärschuss der Impulserifle is doch nicht so sinnlos wie ich dachte. Verbraucht zwar immer noch ne Menge Munition, aber wenn man richtig umzingelt ist, isses ein super Weg sich schnell wieder zu befreien. Geile Sache
> 
> Die Mine/Granate der Strahlenwaffe hab ich nun auch getestet. Is ganz schön stark das Teil (wenn mans max upgegradet hat), nur dauert die Aktivierung nen Weilchen
> Vor allem gegen die Wandmutanten sind sie richtig effektiv. Eine(!) gut platzierte Mine killt so ein Monster sofort. Selbst mit der Laserkanone sind mehrere Schüsse nötig.
> ...


----------



## Jack Carver (26. Oktober 2008)

Coole Bilder muss ich sagen . Ich ziehs mir nächste Woche ausm Netz . Nein nicht was ihr denkt, schön legal von Gameware. Die bieten die Austria-Version zum Download an. Find ich gut sowas und man spart die Porto-Kosten. Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Also habs jaetz bei nem Kumpel gezockt und muss sagen das Game is der Hammer. 

Hab schon ganz schön geschwitzt an machen Stellen....


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2008)

Hab es grade eine Stunde lang gezockt und jetzt muss ich erst mal Pause machen, mich beruhigen und den Puls runterkommen lassen. Was für ein Hammergame. So ging es mir noch nie. Definitiv mein Game of the Year. Hätte nie gedacht, dass EA so etwas hinbekommt. Hammergeil


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. November 2008)

habs kurz angespielt,komm aber nicht mit der verkorksten Steuerung klar...
wenn ich die Maus bewege reagiert die im Spiel erst ne halbe sec. später....


----------



## STSLeon (2. November 2008)

Empfindlichkeit ganz hoch setzen, dann geht es. Oder mit Gamepad zocken


----------



## rabensang (2. November 2008)

oder Vsync ausschalten, geht noch besser


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. November 2008)

was natürlich auch klappt: auflösung hochstellen ^^
bei mir wars jedenfalls so... ^^


----------



## push@max (2. November 2008)

Hmm...hab im Vorfeld eigentlich sehr wenig bis gar nichts von dem Spiel gehört 

Ihr habt mir aber Lust auf mehr gemacht


----------



## STSLeon (4. November 2008)

Ich finde den Thread geht völlig zu unrecht unter, das Spiel ist genial. Macht mir viel mehr Spaß als Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 oder was auch immer im Moment spielbar ist. Am Mittwoch kommt mein 22 Zoll, dann wird wieder gezockt!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

Das Spiel geht nur deshalb unter, weil alle dem FarCry2 bzw. Fallout 3-Hype nachhecheln, bei mir bekommt´s satte 9 von 10 und endlich mal wieder eines, dass in einer Reihe mit Doom 3 und F.E.A.R. zu nennen ist und auch mit Konsolengrößen wie Silent Hill und Resi Evil locker mithält!

Gänsehaut pur, ich hau mal in Kürze ein paar Screens hoch, damit die Leutz sehen, was ihnen da für ne Software-Perle entgeht!

Vor allem der Weapon/Charakter-Upgrade rockt richtig, fast a bisserl RPG-Like!

Länger wie 1 1/2 Stunden am Stück kann ich´s aber auch nicht zocken, Panikattacken, Angstschweiss etc., die 5.1-Soundausgabe tut ihr übriges dazu!

Maximum Respekt an EA für dieses Meisterwerk!


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (4. November 2008)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten! Frisches System samt 22" kommt Ende der Woche und Dead Space ist das erste, was ich spielen werde 

btw Event Horizon ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme und somit bin ich schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Jack Carver (4. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Das Spiel geht nur deshalb unter, weil alle dem FarCry2 bzw. Fallout 3-Hype nachhecheln, bei mir bekommt´s satte 9 von 10 und endlich mal wieder eines, dass in einer Reihe mit Doom 3 und F.E.A.R. zu nennen ist und auch mit Konsolengrößen wie Silent Hill und Resi Evil locker mithält!
> 
> Gänsehaut pur, ich hau mal in Kürze ein paar Screens hoch, damit die Leutz sehen, was ihnen da für ne Software-Perle entgeht!
> 
> ...




Das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an hier. Heute ist endlich meine Dead Space Version auch gekommen. Hat ja bissl gedauert, da ich's über Gameware net laden konnte. Deswegen letzte Woche die Retail bestellt und eben mal installiert. Noch keine Zeit zum Testen, das kommt heute Abend, aber eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen.

V-Sync aus is hier Pflicht, sonst bewegt sich der Mauszeiger wie durch Honig...Danke für den Tip weiter oben. Zuerst nur die Mausempfindlichkeit auf Max gesetzt, was aber nicht viel gebracht hat.

Für mich waren erstmal 4 Tiltel für Okt/Nov Pflicht. Far Cry 2, Dead Space, Fallout 3 und nat CoD5.
Dazu kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass für mich FC2 ne Enttäuschung ist, Fallout 3 richtig Spass macht und nachdem ich heute Abend in DS reingezockt habe mail ich hier mal meine Meinung dazu.

Im Übrigen spiegeln die Meinungen zu Dead Space in diesem Thread auch die Bewertungen der einzelnen Game-Mags wieder.
Bewertungen von 88 bzw 87 in Gamestar bze PC Games sprechen ja für sich. Ich bin noch auf den Test in 4Players gespannt.
Die Bewerten mE rel. streng, wenn da n Game 85+ kriegt ist es schon ein Kauf absolut wert, siehe Fallout 3 mit 87.

Grüße


----------



## Jack Carver (4. November 2008)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Ich kanns kaum erwarten! Frisches System samt 22" kommt Ende der Woche und Dead Space ist das erste, was ich spielen werde
> 
> btw Event Horizon ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme und somit bin ich schon sehr gespannt!




Hehe Event Horizon war schon n echt geiler Film. Hatte den damals im Kino gesehen und ist auch einer meiner Lieblings-Horror-Filme.
Hat eigentl. jmd hier schon diesen Anime Dead Spce Downfall gesehen?


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

mir is dad spiel iwie n bisschen zu krank  mehr als ne stunde am tag zock ich dad garantiert nich... 
also in meinen Augen hat dad spiel : von 5 daumen


----------



## LionelHudz (4. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
würde auch gerne zocken, jedoch verreckt mir das Game immer so nach 5 min.. Komme immer bis in den ersten Raum und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, höre noch kurz stimmen und dann nix mehr. Nach Reset keine Fehlermeldung. Hab Vista 64, Treiber Geforce 178.24 (die Beta's gehen mal garnicht). Hab schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Prozzi und Graka schon runtergetaktet, auch keine Abhilfe. Ne idee?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> würde auch gerne zocken, jedoch verreckt mir das Game immer so nach 5 min.. Komme immer bis in den ersten Raum und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, höre noch kurz stimmen und dann nix mehr. Nach Reset keine Fehlermeldung. Hab Vista 64, Treiber Geforce 178.24 (die Beta's gehen mal garnicht). Hab schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Prozzi und Graka schon runtergetaktet, auch keine Abhilfe. Ne idee?



Hmmm, die üblichen Spielchen wie Memtest86 und den Furmark mal laufen lassen, irgendwelche Artefakte im Belastungstest der Graka?
Das Spiel lastet die CPU sehr gut aus, bei mir sind´s teils 90% auf beiden Kernen, CPU-Temp so weit auch ok, wenn du nach 2-3min. mal mit Alt+Tab rausgehst?
Soundtreiber auch aktuell?

Bei mir unter Vista Ultimate X64 mit dem 180.42 keine Probleme, an Vista kann´s eigentlich ned liegen...

Greetz


----------



## LionelHudz (4. November 2008)

So, hab mal Treiber 180.42+43 probiert=dito, neuer soundtreiber=dito, dann im Netz irgendwas mit ner d3d.dll getauscht da ich endlich mal ne Fehmeldung hatte: Anzeigetreiber wird nach schwerwiegenden bla, bla=dito. Langsam weiß ich nicht meht woran es noch liegen kann, die Übertaktung ist es definitiv nicht da die Fehler auch ohne auftreten. Und FarCry 2, Fallout 3 usw. laufen problemlos mit hohen Settings....noch jemand ne Idee???


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

Sooo, Freunde des gepflegten Survival-Horror-Wahnsinn´s, hier mal ein paar Screens von mir, wenn´s den Mod´s zu eklig ist, was auf den jpeg´s zu sehen ist, bitte löschen, ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, warum das GAme ne uneingeschränkte Freigabe in Germanien erhält und bei viel weniger Splatter in anderen Games kackt sich die FSK zu....

Von mir bekommst Grafisch 9 von 10, die Atmosphäre und Sounduntermalung 10 von 10, es ist lange her, dass ich was ähnlich stimmiges gezockt habe, FarCry2 ist erstmal ad acta gelegt!!!

btw: Die Screens bringen nicht mal ansatzweise rüber, was für ein Kracher dieses Game ist!!!


----------



## push@max (4. November 2008)

Das Spiel sieht echt böse aus...lange nichts gruseliges mehr gezockt, ich glaub ich werde es mir holen!


----------



## chosen (4. November 2008)

Dead Space: Downfall 
Ist wohl auch noch erwähnenswert, ist halt ein Teil der Vorgeschichte zum Spiel.
YouTube - Dead Space: Downfall Trailer
Dead Space: Downfall (2008) (V)
http://www.amazon.de/Dead-Space-Downfall-Chuck-Patton/dp/B001FBIZQY

Comic:
YouTube - Dead Space Comic 1
YouTube - Dead Space Comic 2
YouTube - Dead Space Comic 3
YouTube - Dead Space Comic 4
YouTube - Dead Space Comic 5
YouTube - Dead Space Comic 6


----------



## Jack Carver (4. November 2008)

Hehe coole Bilder. Bin grade zurück aus der Ishimura. Bis auf die etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Steuerung für nen alten 1st Person Shooter echt der Hammer das Game.

Irgendwie ist das mit den Speicherpunkten auch nochn ganz schöner Anheizer. Verdammt daneben geschossen... ...und schon ewig her dass ich gesaved hab...F*** wieder daneben und das Mistvieh ist schon fast da... Panik, Hechel, Hetz...

Ist zur Zeit bei mir auf einer Ebene mit Fallout 3, wobei ich das hier fast nen Tick spannender find.
Event Horizon zum selbstzocken.

Grüße


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

@push@max: Hol´s auf jeden Fall, du wirst es nicht bereuen, btw: das Spiel nimmt kein AA an, aber die Texturen sind so sauber, dass es nicht mal auffällt

Mit deiner Config lüppt das Ding mit 60-100 fps in 1680x1050, danke Electronic Arts für diese Softwareperle 

Ich brauch diese Jahr nix mehr anderes, okay, CoD 5 noch und NBA 2K9 zum wieder runterkommen nach 1 1/2h Dead Space, geht echt an die Substanz das Teil!!!


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

bei mir sieht dead space komischerweise nichma halb so gut aus.....
hab aba alles auf max ...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

@Katamaranoid: Tja, GTX280 rockz 

Ich bügel über Forceware noch 16xAnisotropes Filtering drüber (ohne merkliche Performance-Einbussen), wahrscheinlich macht das den Unterschied ?!?

Aber du hast ja bald auch eine, gelle 

Spass beiseite, die Screens sind ja schon deutlich reduziert, du müsstest mal die Bitmaps sehen, die ich mit FRaps schiesse, die sind halt leider 5 MB gross und nicht Forum-Upload-Kompatibel 

Greetz


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

^^ ich brauch noch ca 180 -.-


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. November 2008)

Poah, wieder knapp 2 Stunden auf der USG Ishimura verbracht, im Anhang noch ein paar geniale Screens als letzte Entscheidungshilfe für all die, die immer noch nicht schlüssig sind, ob man sich das Spiel holen soll oder nicht, mit der Rifle-Gun und dem Flamethrower geht´s richtig ab, Gegner stürzen von allen Himmelsrichtungen auf einen zu, besser als SAW 1-4 zusammen


----------



## LionelHudz (5. November 2008)

Geschafft, es läuft mit Treiber 178.13!!!  Spiele jetzt schon ne weile, ist ganz nett das Game aber vom Hocker hat es mich noch nicht gerissen. Bin wohl schon zu abgebrüht . Aber auf jeden Fall besser als FC2, sowas langweiliges und eintöniges gab es ja schon lange nicht mehr. Den Hype kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Razor2408 (5. November 2008)

Dead Space hat sich vom Geheimtipp zum Top-Titel entwickelt.
Sicher eines der besten Horror-Games der letzten Jahre. Über das Tool Nhancer soll man übrigens angeblich AA erzwingen können, warum diese Option im Spiel überhaupt fehlt bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Konsolenherkunft ftw


----------



## push@max (5. November 2008)

thx für die geilen Bilder XFX_GTX280_XT 

Sagt mal, muss das Spiel ebenfalls online aktiviert werden, wie FC2?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. November 2008)

@push@max: Gern geschehen, auch wenn´s mich 2-3 Leben gekostet hat, weil ich den Screenshot Button auf der "+" beim Numpad habe 

Yep, einmalig Onlineaktivierung bei der Installation, danach keine Inet-Verbindung mehr nötig, F...Securom

Aber in dem Fall ist mir´s egal, weil das Spiel würde ich mir ned entgehen lassen

Greetz


----------



## rabensang (6. November 2008)

Bin jetzt im 6. Level und finde fdas Game Hammer.
Freu mich schon auf die Sachen, die ich freispielen kann.

@chosen: habs mit eingefügt: danke


----------



## v3rtex (6. November 2008)

Habe mir das Spiel heute gekauft, und finde es von der Story her Klasse.

Allerdings finde ich es ziemlich krank so brutale Taktik in einem Spiel einzusetzen.
Klar, gehört zur Überlebensstrategie, ist aber meiner Meinung nach schon die härteste Sache, die ich je in einem Spiel gesehn hab.


----------



## Flotter Geist (6. November 2008)

Ist das Spiel,jetzt auch in Deutschland erhältlich?


----------



## v3rtex (6. November 2008)

Ja, ist heute erschienen. Hab mit allen Einstellungen auf Hoch, ohne VSync und 1680x1050 ca 90-130 Fps

Edit: 

Leider zeigt keine einzige Tuning Maßnahme wie Kantenglättung oder Antistropische Filterung eine Veränderung 
(Qualitativ nicht und ebenfalls nicht an der Framerate)


Das Catalyst Control Center und das NVidia Control Panel (laut einiger Foren) scheinen beide keine Reaktion zu zeigen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. November 2008)

tachchen,

bin seit gestern am spielen von dead space  . ist ein super game und verkürzt mir die zeit bis zum f.e.a.r.2 start im februar. lediglich schade ist das man nicht mehr aus der grafikengine rausholen kann. selbst durch manipulation am grafiktreiber ist kein "perfekteres" bild zu bekommen. gefallen finde ich an der sache des verkaufens und kaufens von dingen sowie auch das waffenupgradesystem. bei stalker fand ich das alles umständlicher. 
achso falls jemand schon weiß wie man im 4.level ,wenn man draußen rumgurken muß besser durch die asteroidenhagel kommt ohne an 02-mangel oder abschuß vom asteroid das pixelleben beenden zu müssen. könntet ihr  das ja posten, bütte.........

grüßle
diu


ps: ich hatte keine online aktivierung  jedenfalls hat mich bei der installation "niemand" gefragt, konnte dann auch gleich loslegen.


----------



## rabensang (7. November 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> tachchen,
> 
> bin seit gestern am spielen von dead space  . ist ein super game und verkürzt mir die zeit bis zum f.e.a.r.2 start im februar. lediglich schade ist das man nicht mehr aus der grafikengine rausholen kann. selbst durch manipulation am grafiktreiber ist kein "perfekteres" bild zu bekommen. gefallen finde ich an der sache des verkaufens und kaufens von dingen sowie auch das waffenupgradesystem. bei stalker fand ich das alles umständlicher.
> achso falls jemand schon weiß wie man im 4.level ,wenn man draußen rumgurken muß besser durch die asteroidenhagel kommt ohne an 02-mangel oder abschuß vom asteroid das pixelleben beenden zu müssen. könntet ihr  das ja posten, bütte.........
> ...




Bei den Asteroiden musst du am Anfang gleich die Sauerstoffstation benutzen und dann noch einen kleinen Luftkanister mitnehmen.
Wenn dannn der Hagel aufhört, immer von Deckung zu Deckung rennen. Wenn er wieder anfängt warten und dann weiter rennen.

Rückwärts kommen dann Monster!Vorsicht!


----------



## Mosla (7. November 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> tachchen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, hat EA vielleicht die Alarmglocken seitens der Kunden läuten hören? Bei mir war auch keine Onlineaktivierung notwendig. Wie es scheint, hat sich auch kein Securom installiert. Komisch. Auf der Verpackung steht ja, das eine Internetverbingung notwendig ist. Bin mal auf weitere Feedbacks hinsichtlich dieser Problematik gespannt.


----------



## xyxoo (7. November 2008)

Mosla schrieb:


> Ja, hat EA vielleicht die Alarmglocken seitens der Kunden läuten hören? Bei mir war auch keine Onlineaktivierung notwendig. Wie es scheint, hat sich auch kein Securom installiert. Komisch. Auf der Verpackung steht ja, das eine Internetverbingung notwendig ist. Bin mal auf weitere Feedbacks hinsichtlich dieser Problematik gespannt.



Vielleicht ist es auch nicht notwendig, wenn du SecuRom schon auf dein PC hast.


----------



## v3rtex (7. November 2008)

@Mosla

Hast du ne Firewall?

Bei meiner Installation wollte das Spiel auch nix direktes mit Onlineaktivierung.
Jedoch wollte eine Datei im Spielverzeichis ständig Verbindung mit dem Internet (noch während des Setups) 
und ich wurde über den Internetzugriff der datei durch mein Kaspersky IS gewarnt.

Nach Erlaubnis gabs ein bis zwei Sekunden einen Datenaustausch, und dann lies sich das Spiel starten.


----------



## Mosla (7. November 2008)

Nein, ich hab Norton 2009 und die Vista-Firewall aktiviert(hab Wlan-Router mit Hardware-Firewall) drauf und das hat nur angezeigt, das es im Hintergrund arbeitet. Die Internetverbindung hatte ich vor der Installation schon hergestellt. 

Kann sein, das ich durch Hellgate London oder Crysis schon Securom drauf hab. Keine Ahnung, ich kanns nicht genau erklären. Egal, trotzdem ein spannendes Spiel mit ordentlich Splatter für Erwachsene.

P.S. Das Game läuft ohne DVD im Laufwerk!!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. November 2008)

@rabensang,

danke für die info. hoffe das ich das jetzt hinbekomm.
außerdem finde ich schade das kaum über das spiel berichtet wird. online ist auf den "großen" seiten nichts zu lesen. (pcaction, pcgames,shooterplanet etc) aber dafür werden ja andere spiele zu oft erwähnt.

grüßle 
diu


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. November 2008)

Ich habs heute mittag bei nem kollegen zocken dürfen 

Hat echt übelst Fun gemacht, ich glaub das ist was für meinen Wunsch liste xD
Aber ich glaube mit nem gamepad bringt das noch mehr fun....


----------



## rabensang (8. November 2008)

Bin jetz im Level 9 und es wird nie langweilig. Für mich das Spiel 2008.

Ich find es nur schade, dass es für XBOX 360 Archievementsfrei zu schalten gibt.
Besondere Anzüge gibt es auch nur für PS3 und XBOX 360:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Für die PC Version gibt es (wie in jeder Version) nur den Militär Anzug, fürs durschspielen.

Also bleibt für PC Spieler mal wieder nix.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. November 2008)

Mich nervt extrem die Kameraperspektive also die Mischung aus first un third person, kann man nicht zu fällig umstellen oder????

greetz


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. November 2008)

ich glaub auch das dad game in first person die atmosphäre noch n wenig pushen würde.... aba die is so und so schon


----------



## rabensang (8. November 2008)

So habs jetzt das erste mal durch

Interessiert es jemanden, wie der Militär Suit aussieht?

Finds echt schade, dass es nur für Konsolen  Spieler die Archievements gibt....


----------



## bleedingme (8. November 2008)

Ich hab mir das Spiel gestern installiert.
Problem: Im Menü rennt der Cursor als ob jemand die Pfeiltaste nach unten gedrückt halten würde, im Spiel läuft der Charakter rückwärts und die Ansicht dreht sich ohne daß ich irgend eine Taste drücke.
Sie isses praktisch unspielbar.
Kennt jemand das Problem und hat ne Lösung parat?


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (8. November 2008)

So Chapter 1+2 durch! Schon krass das Spiel! Gewöhnungsbedürfte Steuerung (die schwammige Maus hat mich anfangs genervt), aber die Atmosphäre ist sehr geil! Einige Szenen sind so göttlich . Aber ich finde es weniger gruselig als damals Doom 3 .


----------



## GI_GameOver (9. November 2008)

@bleedingme,

ich hatte das Problem auch mit der drehenden Ansicht, war letztendlich mein WingMan Joystick.

Gruß GO


----------



## push@max (9. November 2008)

Ich hab das Spiel gestern bei einem Kollegen auf der XBOX 360 gezockt...die Atmo kann einen schon reinziehen und wenn man das alleine zockt ist das auch verdammt gruselig. 

Aber mich hat in erster Linie die übelst geile Grafik der XBOX überrascht, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die mittlerweile "alte *hust* " Konsole noch so ein Bild auf den Bildschirm zaubert.


----------



## schmodel (9. November 2008)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel gestern installiert.
> Problem: Im Menü rennt der Cursor als ob jemand die Pfeiltaste nach unten gedrückt halten würde, im Spiel läuft der Charakter rückwärts und die Ansicht dreht sich ohne daß ich irgend eine Taste drücke.
> Sie isses praktisch unspielbar.
> Kennt jemand das Problem und hat ne Lösung parat?


 
Ging mir bei Assasins creed so-Machs Gamepad ab dan laüfts normal


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. November 2008)

Jo, ist nen Problem mit diversen USB Treibern...

Hab das Spiel Heute nach der Spielzeit von 12:13h beendet und bin einfach nur begeistert  Das Spiel hat eine pervers gute Atmo, ne spannende Story und eine überragende Soundkulisse!

Man sieht der Grafik die Konsolenanpassung an, da hätte mehr gehn können, aber wozu? Es läuft absolut flüssig und passt zum Spielgeschehen.

Die Third-Person Perspektive mag gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, unterstützt die Spannung und das Handling aber ungemein. Abwehrende Moves (wenn einen ein Monster gepackt hat) und Schläge mit der Waffe wären aus der Ego-Perspektive nicht realisierbar bzw schlecht realisierbar gewesen. 

Die Spielzeit von 12h ist ok, zumal man am Ende Boni erhält und mit seinen gesammelten Items/Upgrades ein neues Spiel beginnen kann.

Mich hat das Spiel voll überzeugt  

Und wo steht jetzt hier zum Vergleich ein ödes FarCry2???


----------



## STSLeon (9. November 2008)

Ich lass mir Zeit und genieße jede Sekunde. Selten so ein packendes Spiel erlebt. Der einzige Fehler ist, dass ich net allzu lange zocken kann und nach 1 1/2 Stunden aufhören muss, weil es dann einfach reicht und ich erstmal wieder ein bißchen Yoga zu Entspannung machen muss


----------



## rabensang (9. November 2008)

Das Game ist schon Extrem krank geworden und im gegensatz zu manch hochangepriesenen Spielen, hat es Atmosphäre und Story.

Probiers jetzt mal auf "unmöglich".


----------



## xyxoo (11. November 2008)

So, habe mir das Spiel heute AT uncut bestellt. 
Hoffe doch das ihr nicht übertrieben habt, sonst


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. November 2008)

Das Spiel ist auch in DE uncut 

Also vom Schreck-Faktor würde ich Dead Space in etwa mit Doom³ gleichsetzen, aber dafür hat man bei Dead Space übelste Splatter-Effekte


----------



## Malkav85 (11. November 2008)

oh mann...ich sabber hier grad rum ^^ Ihr habt mir echt grad Geld ausm Portmonee geleiert, damit ichs mir kaufe


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2008)

bin grad im level 7. laß mir auch zeit. geh in jede ecke und sammel zeugs auf um dann kohle für die energieknoten zu sammeln. level 4 anzug grad eingekauft. man sieht das teil jetzt hammermäßig geil aus  teuflisch gut....
ich genieße jede sekunde. auch wenn dieverse sachen nicht ganz 100% stimmig sind, bsp pixelleichen fliegen viel zu physikalisch uncorrect durch die gegend wenn man dagegen tritt. außerdem hasse ich diesen kleinen 3endigen schneckenviecher , speicherpunkte sind echt geschickt gesetzt. aufjedenfall werd ich bis zum ende spielen und auch nochmal von vorn anfangen.wenn das stimmt das man mit den aufgerüsteten waffen ( auch der anzug ?) von vorn anfangen kann ist das für mich ein absoluter grund das ganze nochmals zu spielen. wär in manch anderem spiel auch nicht schlecht...

bis denne

diu


----------



## Tyrone (13. November 2008)

mal eben schnell ne frage zwischenrduch  bei mir limitiert v-sync schon bei 30 fps, dachte immer das damit erst bei 60fps schluss ist. jemand rat? oder ist das so i.o. ?

danke im vorraus 

gruss


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

Wie siehts mit der Spieldauer aus? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Spiel nächste Woche zu kaufen


----------



## rabensang (13. November 2008)

ca. 12-15 Stunden.

Aber Dead Space spielt man öfter durch....


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> ca. 12-15 Stunden.
> 
> Aber Dead Space spielt man öfter durch....



Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel das über die 10 Stunden Grenze geht 

Das soll soll ja der Überraschungshit des Jahres sein, ist schon zu 90% gekauft.


----------



## ck0184 (14. November 2008)

Tyrone schrieb:


> mal eben schnell ne frage zwischenrduch  bei mir limitiert v-sync schon bei 30 fps, dachte immer das damit erst bei 60fps schluss ist. jemand rat? oder ist das so i.o. ?
> 
> danke im vorraus
> 
> gruss


 
dead space versteht unter vsync einen framelimiter, der bei 30fps liegt.
Lösung: vsync in dead space ausschalten und im treiber der grafikkarte erzwingen. 
dies soll außerdem die oftmals kritisierte, "schwammige" maussteuerung etwas verbessern.

zum spiel: tolles game, geile atmosphäre, insb. die soundkulisse trägt einen großen teil dazu bei...insgesamt eine runde sache!


----------



## weeMan (14. November 2008)

Verdammt, was habt ihr 12 Stunden lang gemacht? Hab auch alles eingesammelt. Jede Tür geöffnet und alles fast auf max gepimmt. Bin mit ca. 8,5h durchs "Ziel" geflogen.

P.S. Anzug lvl 5 sieht noch geiler aus


----------



## The_Rock (15. November 2008)

welche waffen sind eigentlich empfehlenswert? und welche upgrades? (kann man eigentlich alle waffen upgraden oder nur den plasmacutter?)

bin erst am anfang, und möcht nicht gleich alles falsch machen


----------



## Rygel (15. November 2008)

Der Militäranzug (Level 6) ist geil


----------



## OeffOeff (15. November 2008)

Wo gibt's den?^^

Ist es eigtl schon möglich AA zu aktivieren?


----------



## Rygel (15. November 2008)

Wenn man es durch hat bekommt man ihn.

AA geht leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## STSLeon (15. November 2008)

Ich spiel eigentlich meistens mit dem Cutter und rüste den beständig auf. Flamenwerfer hab ich auch noch immer dabei, da der bei diesen kleinen Viechern extrem praktisch ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. November 2008)

Rygel schrieb:


> Wenn man es durch hat bekommt man ihn.
> 
> AA geht leider immer noch nicht.



auch nicht über den Treiber?


----------



## MaN!aC (15. November 2008)

Spiele es seit gestern. Es ist der Hammer  Selbst für mich als Angsthase was solche Spiele angeht, kann ichs jedem nur auf die Platte wünschen 
Obwohl man relativ viel Munition findet, geh ich am liebsten direkt auf Tuchfühlung mit den Monstern 

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## Rygel (16. November 2008)

Im Treiber oder nhancer geht nicht,nur das AA im Spiel und das ist nicht viel.


----------



## The_Rock (16. November 2008)

Wieviele Waffen sollte man sich eigentlich kaufen? (bzw upgraden)

In Resident Evil 4 konnte man 3-4 Waffen maximal upgraden (dann war das Geld eben alle ). Wie siehts hier mit "sinnvollem" Waffentuning aus?


----------



## Holdrio (16. November 2008)

Hab das mal angespielt, aber ist nur bei mir die Mausempfindlichkeit sogar auf Maximum immer noch viel zu träge? (MX1000 Maus)

Einen Patch/Mod um aus der ersten Perspektive zu spielen gibts wohl auch nicht?
Die Spielfigur von hinten sehen find ich immer so komisch.


----------



## rabensang (16. November 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Wieviele Waffen sollte man sich eigentlich kaufen? (bzw upgraden)
> 
> In Resident Evil 4 konnte man 3-4 Waffen maximal upgraden (dann war das Geld eben alle ). Wie siehts hier mit "sinnvollem" Waffentuning aus?




Du brauchst eigentlich nur den Cutter, Impulsgewehr, Ripper und Flammenwerfer.

Der Rest ist blos spielerei.....


----------



## The_Rock (16. November 2008)

Suppa 
Diese Kombi (bis auf Flammenwerfer) hab ich schon im Auge gehabt. Danke


----------



## Jack Carver (16. November 2008)

Den Ripper find ich bissl blöd, kann auch sein, dass ich damit net zurecht komm. Finde die Strahlenkanone ist auch was feines. Kann man gleich beide Beine auf einmal abschießen...


----------



## STSLeon (16. November 2008)

der Flamenwerfer ist wichtig. Vorallem wenn so ein fettes Alien aufplatzt und die ganzen kleinen auf dich zu rennen ist es wichtig aus denen Grillkohle zu machen


----------



## Jack Carver (16. November 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> der Flamenwerfer ist wichtig. Vorallem wenn so ein fettes Alien aufplatzt und die ganzen kleinen auf dich zu rennen ist es wichtig aus denen Grillkohle zu machen


 
Hehe für die ist der unerlässlich. Wie ist diese Laserkanone??


----------



## OeffOeff (16. November 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Hehe für die ist der unerlässlich. Wie ist diese Laserkanone??



Für Bosse ist die super. 
Ansonsten etwas doof da die Schüsse immer erst aufgeladen werden müssen. Aber dafür ist dann auch alles mit einem Schuss tot.^^


----------



## weeMan (16. November 2008)

Rygel schrieb:


> Der Militäranzug (Level 6) ist geil



Mein lvl 5 Anzug sieht genauso aus wie der Militäranzug. Also vermute ich mal es sind die gleichen.


----------



## rabensang (17. November 2008)

Du must den Militär Anzug erst kaufen, für 99 999 Credits.

So sehen die Anzüge aus...

Anzug Level 5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Militär Anzug Level 6:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weeMan (17. November 2008)

Ah, alles klar. Muss nen Dummen doch gesagt werden. 
Hat schon jemand nen Trick gefunden wie ich mit meinem erspielten Equip auf "Unmöglich" zocken kann? Weil normal kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht ändern. Außer ein neues Spiel starten.


----------



## Jack Carver (17. November 2008)

Die Anzüge sehen ja mal richtig geil aus. Kriegt man die schon beim ersten mal Durchspielen oder erst beim zweiten???Grüße


----------



## weeMan (17. November 2008)

Den lvl 5 kann man schon beim ersten durchspielen schaffen. Kommt immer drauf an worauf du mehr wert legst. Ich wollte je des Upgrade der Anzüge haben was ich kaufen konnte. Da kommen die Waffen etwas zukurz. Hab eh bloß den kleinen Plasmacutter und dieses MG.


----------



## rabensang (17. November 2008)

Den M ilitär Anzug bekommst du schon beim ersten mal durchspielen. Den kannste dann am ersten Shop für 99 999 Credits kaufen.

Den Militär Anzug kannst du in ein neues Spiel mitnehmen, indem du das Spiel mit dem Militär Anzug beendest und  beim Ende Bildschirm nicht speicherst. Dannach beginnst du ein neues Spiel im unmöglich Modus. Das müsste funktionieren.


----------



## push@max (17. November 2008)

Ein Kollege hat das Spiel durch und ist auch begeistert...ich werde es mir morgen endlich kaufen


----------



## weeMan (17. November 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Den M ilitär Anzug bekommst du schon beim ersten mal durchspielen. Den kannste dann am ersten Shop für 99 999 Credits kaufen.
> 
> Den Militär Anzug kannst du in ein neues Spiel mitnehmen, indem du das Spiel mit dem Militär Anzug beendest und  beim Ende Bildschirm nicht speicherst. Dannach beginnst du ein neues Spiel im unmöglich Modus. Das müsste funktionieren.



Also muss ich ein zweites mal durchspielen? Noch ne Woche im All wird hart.


----------



## rabensang (17. November 2008)

Aliens sind nun mal kein Zucker schlecken


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Hab mir heute das Spiel gekauft...jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob es meine <hohen> Erwartungen erfüllen kann.

EDIT:
Naja, die Grafik haut mich jetzt nicht weg...alles auf Max und trotzdem siehts irgendwie detailarm aus...vor allem die Haare wirken billig. In der Anfangssequenz bei der Landung sehen die Haare bei der Frau wie ein Stück Teppich aus, das am Stück hin und her wackelt.


----------



## The_Rock (19. November 2008)

Was die Charaktere betrifft: Stimmt, sehn wirklich sehr polygonarm aus.

Allerdings sieht der Rest doch super aus (vor allem die späteren Levels). Soo viel schönere Grafiken findet man in aktuellen Spielen auch nicht unbedingt. Zumal auch die Performance sehr gut ist.

Mal abgesehn davon: Hast du dir Dead Space nur wegen der Grafik gekauft? Das Spiel hat ganz andere Qualitäten


----------



## Jack Carver (19. November 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon: Hast du dir Dead Space nur wegen der Grafik gekauft? Das Spiel hat ganz andere Qualitäten


 

So seh ich das auch. Das Game fesselt mich wie schon ziemlich lange keines mehr. Ich sag nur FC2...Coole Optik und das war's auch schon, ansonsten gepflegte Langeweile und die kommt hier mit Sicherheit nicht auf.

Und btw find ich die Grafik eigentl. ziemlich gut aber das is ja Ansichtssache.


----------



## The_Rock (20. November 2008)

Besonders die Licht- und Nebel/Raucheffekte. Z.B. im 4. Kapitel, wo mich die Asteroiden-Schatten erstmal richtig erschreckt haben. Dachte schon, dass da ein Riesenalien auf die Brücke zufliegt 
Die Soundkulisse gibt dir dann noch den Rest 

Was FarCry 2 angeht: Das war einer meiner Favoriten (neben AR3, CoD5 und Fallout 3). Dead Space wollt ich mir eventuell später kaufen. FC2 konnt ich zum Glück noch schnell verkafuen. AR3 hab ich getauscht -> gegen Dead Space! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir ein EA-Spiel nochmal so viel Spaß machen würde 

Fallout 3 heb ich mir fürn Weihnachtsurlaub auf. Für Rollenspiele braucht man ja etwas mehr Zeit


----------



## Heroman_overall (20. November 2008)

Bin auch schon mal gespannt auf das game habs zwar mitlerweile installiert aber bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu spielen. Vielleicht davor ein paar Windeln extra mitnehmen wenn`s so gut ist


----------



## Sir Wilfried (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
habe auf mein Vista 32 
Dead Space
ständig bricht das Spiel ab und die Fehlermeldung
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
erscheint
was ist das wie krieg ich das wieder hin ?!


----------



## push@max (20. November 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon: Hast du dir Dead Space nur wegen der Grafik gekauft?



Natürlich nicht, allerdings ist mir das halt sofort ins Auge gesprungen...aber die geile Atmo macht das wieder wett


----------



## Jack Carver (20. November 2008)

Sir Wilfried schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auf mein Vista 32
> Dead Space
> ständig bricht das Spiel ab und die Fehlermeldung
> ...



Hab mal bissl gegoogelt und nen ganz interessanten Thread gefunden:

WinTotal Forum - Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Fehler

Lösung soll wohl ein Hotfix sein...Quelle dieser Thread:

Man benötigt den Hotfix KB884883

Teste das mal ob das was hilft.

Edit:
Hast du Microsoft Visual C++Redistributable 2005 installiert?


----------



## Betschi (20. November 2008)

Hey leute hab da mal ne Frage:
Läuft das Spiel au meiner 8500 GT?
Prozessor habe ich einen Core2Quad9450.

MfG

Betschi


----------



## Jack Carver (20. November 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey leute hab da mal ne Frage:
> Läuft das Spiel au meiner 8500 GT?
> Prozessor habe ich einen Core2Quad9450.
> 
> ...




Auf meinem Kumpel seiner 8600gt läufts mit allen Details. Allerdings hats der Monitorbedingt auf 1024x768 laufen, kommt nat schon auf die Auflösung an, die du haben willst.


----------



## Betschi (20. November 2008)

Ich spiele sowieso immer auf 1024 x 768.
An Weihnachten kaufe ich mir sowieso eine HD 4870 mit 1024 Mbyte Speicher^^


----------



## Jack Carver (20. November 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich spiele sowieso immer auf 1024 x 768.



Bei der Auflösung läuft das bei dir ohne Probs.



Betschi schrieb:


> An Weihnachten kaufe ich mir sowieso eine HD 4870 mit 1024 Mbyte Speicher^^



Mit der auch etwas höher aufgelöst...


----------



## Sir Wilfried (20. November 2008)

@Jack Carver
beides no
Hotfix werde ich gleich besorgen
Visual C++Redistributable 2005 habe ich nicht gefunden 
weiß nicht wo ich finden kann 
sollte ich es haben   oder besser nicht ?
Danke für hilfe
PS. GT8800 512 MB



_-------> habe auf mein Rechner Visual C++Redistributable 2005 gefunden 
und nun ?


----------



## Jack Carver (20. November 2008)

Sir Wilfried schrieb:


> @Jack Carver
> beides no
> Hotfix werde ich gleich besorgen
> Visual C++Redistributable 2005 habe ich nicht gefunden
> ...



Ok ging mir nur darum abzugleichen, was du installiert hast und ich. Ich hab das 2005er ebenfalls allerdings ohne den Hotfix und naja ohne diese Fehlermeldung.
In nem anderen Forum hat wohl einer den Fehler auch behoben bekommen indem er ein aktuelleres Redist installiert hat. Gibt auf der MS-Seite aich noch das 2006er und das 2008er.
Falls das Prob nach diesem Hotfix noch besteht versuch doch mal da n neueres C++ Redist zu installieren, evtl. hilfts.


----------



## Jack Carver (21. November 2008)

Zu deiner Frage:
Das Visual C++ Redist brauchst ganz allg. zum Ausführen von Anwendungen, die in Visual C++ entwickelt wurden.
Dafür benötigst dann nicht das ganze Paket Visual C++ von Microsoft, es reicht das Redist was wesentl. abgespeckter is.

Wenn du Java-Anwendungen ausführen willst brauchst dafür zb. auch nur das Java Runtime Environment (JRE) und net die ganze JDK.

Dieser Fehler scheint wohl ziemlich vielfältige Ursachen zu haben und entsprechend vielfältig sind da scheinbar auch die Lösungen.
Rein vom Logischen scheint was an deinem Redist kaputt zu sein, denn das Game scheint ne C++ Laufzeit Bibliothek (Runtime Library) zu benötigen die beschädigt ist oder fehlt oder...und wirft dann die Fehlermeldung aus.
Evtl hat ein anderes Prog oder Tool, das du mal installiert hast und das auch auf das Redist zugreift da was verändert oder zerstört oder gelöscht oder....

Probier also mal das Redist von der Platte zu schmeißen und neu zu installieren. Evtl auch gleich ein aktuelleres zb das 2008er, wobei ich net weiß ob die abwärtskomp. sind. Evtl musst da das 2005er trotzdem vorher installieren.
Dann aaf neuesten Grakatreiber drauf, falls noch net geschehen.
Hast das SP 1 für Vista drauf und alle Updates?


Naja schreib mal obs was geholfen hat oder ob das Prob weiterhin besteht. 


Grüße


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. November 2008)

Leute, ich kann jedem Nvidia-User nur anraten, schleunigst auf den neuen 180.48 WHQL zu aktualisieren, die Performance war ja vorher schon Outstanding mit 90-100 fps, aber schaut euch mal meine aktuellen frameraten an mit 8xAA und 16xAF über Treiber (wobei AA imho immer noch nicht anspricht, solange EA nicht patcht)

Was ein Leistungszuwachs, gute Arbeit, Nvidia


----------



## Adrenalize (21. November 2008)

Sollte man sich am Anfang des zweiten Kapitels im Shop schon was kaufen? Anzug Lvl2?

Was ich gut finde wäre so ne Art Shoppingguide, der einem sagt, was man zu welchem Zeitpunkt unbedingt shoppen sollte und auf was man eher verzichten kann. Wäre toll, wenn das jemand, der es schon durchhat, kurz zusammenfassen könnte.


----------



## Jack Carver (21. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Sollte man sich am Anfang des zweiten Kapitels im Shop schon was kaufen? Anzug Lvl2?
> 
> Was ich gut finde wäre so ne Art Shoppingguide, der einem sagt, was man zu welchem Zeitpunkt unbedingt shoppen sollte und auf was man eher verzichten kann. Wäre toll, wenn das jemand, der es schon durchhat, kurz zusammenfassen könnte.



Ich bin seit Gestern Level 11 und bin so was von begeistert von dem Game, ich kanns fast net in Worte fassen!!!
Also ich bin mit 3 Waffen bisher ziemlich gut gefahren, dem PlasmaCutter, der Strahlenkanone, also diesem breiten Cutter und dem Flammenwerfer. Die hab ich auch bisher immer schön gepimpt .
Va die Strahlenkanone schnetzelt mit vollen Schadenspunkten ordentl. durch die Gegner.
Zum Anzug hab ich jetzt nen Lvl 4 Anzug. Da findest ja immer die Schema zum Download im Shop. Die Dinger werden halt immer teurer, der Lvl 4 zB schon 60000 Steine.
Ob ich bis zum Ende des Games noch die Kohle fürn Lvl 5 zusammen hab is fraglich.
Jeder neue Anzug bringt nat ne bessere Panzerung. 
Ansonsten noch die Rig pimpen, bringt Luft und InventarSlots glaub ich.
Kinese und Stase (kann man die eigentl auch pimpen???) hab ich noch Standardwerte->Bringt mE nicht soviel da was zu machen.


----------



## Jack Carver (21. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Leute, ich kann jedem Nvidia-User nur anraten, schleunigst auf den neuen 180.48 WHQL zu aktualisieren, die Performance war ja vorher schon Outstanding mit 90-100 fps, aber schaut euch mal meine aktuellen frameraten an mit 8xAA und 16xAF über Treiber (wobei AA imho immer noch nicht anspricht, solange EA nicht patcht)
> 
> Was ein Leistungszuwachs, gute Arbeit, Nvidia



Ordentliche Framezahl würd ich mal sagen. Läuft deine GTX auf Herstellerwerten (glaub deine is eh schon von Haus aus übertacktet - das "c" muss da rein sieht sowas von geil aus -) oder hast da noch bissl was hochgeschraubt?


----------



## push@max (21. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Leute, ich kann jedem Nvidia-User nur anraten, schleunigst auf den neuen 180.48 WHQL zu aktualisieren, die Performance war ja vorher schon Outstanding mit 90-100 fps, aber schaut euch mal meine aktuellen frameraten an mit 8xAA und 16xAF über Treiber (wobei AA imho immer noch nicht anspricht, solange EA nicht patcht)
> 
> Was ein Leistungszuwachs, gute Arbeit, Nvidia



Na, der Leistungszuwachs ist ja mal heftig...angeblich arbeitet ATI auch an einem Performance Treiber, schließlich wollen die nicht alt gegenüber Nvidia aussehen


----------



## weeMan (21. November 2008)

Beim ersten durchzocken hab ich den Anzug bis lvl 5 mir gekauft. Hab auch nur 2 Waffen dabei gehabt. Den kleinen Plasmacutter und dieses MG. Dafür findet man am meisten Munition. Am Rig hab ich nur Schadenspunkte verbessert. Mehr Luft brauchte ich nie und diese Kinese ist eigentlich auch genug. Und dieses Einfrieren hab ich nur bei den Dicken gepanzerten Mob benutzt um ihn von hinten anzugreifen.


----------



## Sir Wilfried (21. November 2008)

@Jack erst mal Danke habe version 2008 aufgespielt 
habe alle updates gezogen 
habe noch den 178 Nvida Treiber 
iich spiel erst mal an bevor ich den Gafa Treiber ändere


----------



## Jack Carver (21. November 2008)

Kein Thema,

wenns wieder läuft wärs ja super. Hast evtl mal das 2005er deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt?


----------



## The_Rock (22. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Sollte man sich am Anfang des zweiten Kapitels im Shop schon was kaufen? Anzug Lvl2?
> 
> Was ich gut finde wäre so ne Art Shoppingguide, der einem sagt, was man zu welchem Zeitpunkt unbedingt shoppen sollte und auf was man eher verzichten kann. Wäre toll, wenn das jemand, der es schon durchhat, kurz zusammenfassen könnte.



Da ich am Anfang ebenso hilflos und verunsichert war... 

Es gibt 12 Kapitel. Bis Ende des 8.Kapitels hatte ich alles ausgebaut, was ich ausgebaut haben wollte (bin jetz im 9.): Zuerst Plasmacutter, danach Plasmarifle ausgebaut, dazwischen auch ab und zu die Rüstung (Lebenspunkte), am Ende noch den Ripper. Eventuell kauf ich mir noch ne 4. Waffe, damit ich das Geld auch im letzten Spielviertel loswerden kann 

Details zu den (jeweils sinnvollen) Upgrades:
-Plasmacutter und PlasmaRifle auf Schaden geachtet (und "unterwegs" auf Kapazität... schneller nachladen find ich nicht wichtig, ebenso wenig den schnelleren schuss beim cutter)
-Die dritte Waffe ist der Ripper (die "Kettensäge" des Spiels ), wo ich Schaden und Dauer gemaxt hab. Diese Waffe hab ich allerdings als letztes hoch. Bis dahin hab ich die ziemlich teure Munition verkauft, um mir die Upgrades für den Rest leisten zu können 
-Rüstung: nur Lebenspunkte (geht ja schnell)

Danach hab ich noch Stase hoch (Energie und Dauer), weil ich keine 4.Waffe wollte, und besonders im 9.Kapitel Stase sehr brauchbar ist (z.B. gegen die "Speedmutanten" )

Luftknappheit hatte ich bisher nie (wenn man weiß was zu tun ist natürlich )

Meine Waffenaufteilung:
Allroundwaffe: Plasmacutter -> gezieltes Abtrennen der Gliedmaßen (wenn man gut zielen kann )
Plasmarifle: Gut gegen Bosse, Gegnerhorden, bzw hektische Situationen (wo fürs zielen nicht viel Zeit bleibt). Auch gut gegen die kleineren Gegnerschwärme (mit dem Cutter kann mans vergessen ). Allerdings kostet all das auch insgesamt mehr Munition als der Cutter!

Ripper (Funktionsweise -> ein "Schuss" aktiviert für mehrere Sekunden ne Kreissäge): Sehr gut gegen kleinere Gegnerschwärme, die man mit nur einem "Schuss" komplett auslöschen kann, auch ohne Upgrades -> spart sehr viel Munition (find ich auch besser als Flammenwerfer, weil Munitionssparender )
Außerdem gegen normale Feinde, die einem zu Nahe kommen gut (hier ist aber Stase ratsam, weil nahe Gegner immer Schaden machen können )
Gegen stärkere Gegner eher nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ansonsten: Die teure Munition verbraucht man wie gesagt sehr langsam, weswegen der Überschuss im Shop ne Menge Kohle einbringt.

Neue Rüstungen wenns geht immer kaufen (mehr Platz im Inventar)

Sonstige Tipps:
-Anfangs nur die kleinen Medipacks verwenden. 2 kleine Medis füllen die selbe Energie auf, wie ein mittleres Medi, sind im Endeffekt aber billiger (2x1000 Gold vs 2500 Gold).
-Immer einen dieser Upgrade-Knoten in Reserve haben, da man mit diesen "Bonusräume" öffnen kann, die jede Menge Munition und Geld beinhalten, und ab und zu sogar neue Items/Waffen-Schemen, die man ansonsten nicht im Shop kaufen kann!

Munitionsknappheit hatte ich übrigens keine (vielleicht in 2-3 Situationen, aber nur weil ich mit dem Inventarplatz gegeizt hab ^^). Nachkaufen musst ich jedenfalls nie (im Gegenteil, hab immer Muni verkauft, allerdings auch immer nen Reservevorrat gehabt).

Ich glaub das wars


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (22. November 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Ordentliche Framezahl würd ich mal sagen. Läuft deine GTX auf Herstellerwerten (glaub deine is eh schon von Haus aus übertacktet - das "c" muss da rein sieht sowas von geil aus -) oder hast da noch bissl was hochgeschraubt?



Hi, die ist schon ab Werk "gepimpt"

Standard ist doch 600/1100/1200, die hier läuft mit 640/1200/1400

Ich war echt erstaunt, knapp 100fps waren´s ja schon, aber jetzt schiesst se sich z.T. bis 195fps weg bei den selben Settings!


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wars


Danke Rock! 
Nu weiss ich was Sache ist!


----------



## Jack Carver (22. November 2008)

Sir Wilfried schrieb:


> @Jack erst mal Danke habe version 2008 aufgespielt
> habe alle updates gezogen
> habe noch den 178 Nvida Treiber
> iich spiel erst mal an bevor ich den Gafa Treiber ändere



Und läufts jetzt bei dir oder macht C++ weiterhin Ärger???


----------



## rabensang (22. November 2008)

Ich würde gerne die verschiedenen Anzüge mit in den Startpost setzen und ein kleines Walktrough einsetzen. 

Wer Ideen, Bilder oder sonstiges hat bitte posten.

Danke


----------



## Sir Wilfried (22. November 2008)

@jack
danke für all die Mühe
habe mich entschieden das Spiel zu löschen
es macht weiter streß habe alles versucht deinstall , neu, dann version 2008
ich werd die PS3 Version spielen habe da ein 5.1 Soundsystem


----------



## Eisenbrett (23. November 2008)

Komme an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Bin in Mission 7, in einem großem Raum, wo sich an der Wand ein riesiger Stein oder Asteroid befindet und zwei ... (wie nennt man die Dinger?) in kurzen Abständen über dem Stein gleiten, es sind zusätzlich noch zwei Generator, einer am Boden und anderer an der Decke angebracht. *Was muss ich an dieser Stelle machen?* Ich weiß das man auf den Asteroiden drauf springen muss um dieses Gefäß anzubringen, doch mich machen ständig diese Dinger platt. Weiß nicht weiter, bitte um Rat. Hab die Englische Version, wo möglich hab ich was überhört.


----------



## The_Rock (23. November 2008)

Der Asteroid wird von 4 Traktorstrahlen (oder eben Generatoren) festgehalten. 2 davon befinden sich drinnen. Diese also zuerst kaputt machen, am besten vorher mit Stase verlangsamen, damit gleich der erste Schuss trifft.
Die anderen 2 befinden sich außen, also auf der Weltraumseite. Dort nerven die zwei "Schiebedinger" auch nicht, weshalb du den Sender(?) anschließend auch auf der Weltraumseite befestigen solltest (vorher allerdings die Monster killen).


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. November 2008)

danke, das hab ich auch gesucht......jippie. hab mich immer gewundert warum ich den mist nich schaff. aber bin nich auf die idee gekommen die generatoren zu zerstören. wollt des geile spiel schon in die ecke donnern..............tztztztztztztzt sowas aber auch


----------



## The_Rock (24. November 2008)

So, hab jetzt alle Waffen durchgetestet (in Kapitel 11 kriegt man gleich alle möglichen Arten von Gegnern vorgesetzt, und da ich zu viel Geld hatte... )

Ein kleines Waffentutorial (nach meiner Erfahrung natürlich, kann auch jeder anders sehn )

Meine bisherigen waren:

1.Plasmacutter
Standardwaffe, damit kommt man ganz gut gegen fast jeden Gegner klar. Präzise kann man damit die Gliedmaßen wegfeuern 
Bei wenigen Trefferzonen sehr empfehlenswert (mittlere Gegner). Bei härteren Gegnern (wo man mehrere Treffer braucht) oder vielen kleinen Gegnern zu verschwenderisch, und deshalb nur bedingt geeignet. Gegen viele (normale) Gegner wirds auch schwer, da man damit sehr genau zielen muss, was natürlich auch seine Zeit braucht.

2.Impulsgewehr
Schnellfeuernder Allrounder. Die vielen kleinen Gegner killt er mühelos und schnell, den mittleren kann man ebenso unproblematisch die Glieder wegschießen, den Bossgegnern pumpt er in kurzer Zeit etliche (Plasma)Kugeln in deren Schwachpunkte. Auch gegen nen Massenansturm normaler Gegner sehr praktisch, weil danebenschießen bei Dauerfeuer nicht so schwer wiegt, wie bei langsam feuernden Waffen. Der Nachteil von all dem: Er verballert sehr viel Munition! Mein Tipp: Nur in kritischen Momenten gebrauchen.
Sekundärschuss: Sehr effektiv, um sich aus ner Umzingelung zu befreien. Kostet jedoch auch viel Munition.

3.Ripper
Im Nahkampf eine sehr gute Waffe, besonders gegen kleinere und mittlere Gegner, die zudem wenig Munition verbraucht. Den Überschuss der recht teuren Munition kann man verkaufen und so schnell an viel Geld kommen.
Schwer wirds gegen widerstandsfähigere Gegner, da diese auf die kurze Entfernung noch Schaden austeilen können (in dem Fall Stase einsetzen). Mit einer vollupgegradeten Waffe kann man mit nur einer Klinge gleich mehrere Gegner bearbeiten.
Sekundärschuss: Lieber mit Plasmacutter schießen, statt diese Muni zu verschwenden

Nun war ich auf der Suche nach ner vierten (und letzten) Waffe. Hab also mal alle durchgetestet (volle upgrades):

4.Energiekanone
Nur für Nahkampf geeignet. Feuert ein Energiefeld auf kurze Entfernung ab, die kleinere Gegner killt, und größere in einem bestimmten Radius zumindest umnietet (aber nicht tötet). Gut zum fernhalten von Gegnerscharen, macht mir persönlich aber zu wenig Schaden. Man braucht zumindest nicht genau zu zielen.
Sekundärschuss: Granaten, die etwas mehr Schaden machen.
Insgesamt find ich sie aber nicht so gut.

5.Flammenwerfer
Gut gegen die vielen kleinen Viehcher. Eher schlecht gegen widerstandsfähigere und größere Gegner, da man sie nah ranlassen muss. Da man diese nicht sofort tot kriegt, können sie noch Schaden austeilen.
Wie beim Ripper gilt hier: Wenn man gegen solche Gegner kämpft, dann am besten mit ner Staseladung.
Allerdings ist der Flammenwerfer sehr verschwenderisch, weswegen ich ihn eher als uneffektiv sehe, und den Ripper vorziehe. Ebenso verschwenderisch ist er mit Energieknoten. Um diese Waffe voll upzugegraden (Schaden), wird man schon tief in die Tasche greifen müssen.
Sekundärschuss: Feuert einzelne Flammen, die auch ne Zeit lang weiterbrennen.

6.Laserkanone
Vom Schaden her mit Abstand die stärkste Waffe im Spiel. Mit einem Schuss kriegt man auch die größten Gegner platt (da muss man nicht mal auf Gliedmaßen zielen). Der einzige Nachteil: Das Teil muss sich erst kurz aufladen. Gegen flinke Gegner also nicht ratsam. Außerdem ist die Munition rar und sehr teuer. Mein Tipp: Nur gegen widerstandsfähige Gegner und Bosse einsetzen.
Sekundärschuss: Hilfreich, wenn man umzingelt ist. Tötet kleinere Gegner sofort, der Rest erleidet Schaden und kippt erstmal um.

7.Strahlenkanone
Eine Railgun mit breitem Strahl... ich denke so kann man die Waffe am besten beschreiben. Alles was der Strahl auf seinem Weg trifft, erleidet Schaden, und das nicht zu knapp. So kann man etliche Gegner, die neben- oder hintereinander stehn, mit einem Schuss wegpusten (oder zumindest starken Schaden zufügen). Wenn man sofort auf die Beine zielt, ist man so schnell alle Gegner los. Die Überlebenden können dann nur noch (langsam) kriechen, welche man dann mit ner anderen Waffe ganz bequem abfertigen kann (um die rare Munition des Strahlers zu sparen).
Sekundärwaffe: Ne Mine, die nach einigen Sekunden selbst zündet. Sehr stark, wenn man damit umgehn kann, bzw das Timing draufhat

Somit kamen für mich nur Strahlen- und Laserkanone in Frage. Die Energiekanone war mir zu schwach, und zum Flammenwerfer hatte ich bereits ne (ökonomischere) Alternative.

Die Laserkanone ist zwar die "BFG" im Dead Space Universum, und es macht auch ne Menge Fun mit so einer mächtigen Waffe herumzulaufen und alle möglichen Gegner mit einem Schuss wegzupusten. Allerdings gibt es nur relativ wenige Situationen, in denen sich diese Waffe lohnt. Und richtige Bossgegner gibts auch nur 3 (von denen einer nur mit der Bordkanone bekämpft wird). Die wenigen "Zwischenbosse" kriegt man auch mit Rifle/Cutter + Stase problemlos klein. Wenn die Laserkanone beim Aufprall wenigstens noch Flächenschaden verursachen würde, dann hätt ich sie wohl genommen 
Die Strahlenkanone ist besonders gegen mittlere und mittelschwere Gegner gut, vor allem wenn diese in Massen auftauchen. Und das ist in den letzten 3 Kapiteln sehr hilfreich. Wer eine Meute "Speedmutanten" auf sich zurasen sieht, wird froh sein, dass er dieses Ding hat!

Mein persönliches Waffenfazit (beim Upgraden immer den kürzesten Weg zum Schaden nehmen)
1. Erst Plasmacutter upgraden (beim upgraden Kapazitätzweige nehmen)
2-1. Dann die Rifle kaufen und upgraden (ebenfalls Kapazitätzweig)
2-2. Ripper ebenso schnell kaufen, aber upgraden kann die auch als letztes (hauptsache man hat erstmal was gegen kleine Gegner... und teure Munition zu verkaufen ) -> "Dauer" unbedingt upgraden!
3. Strahlenkanone (neben Schaden auch Strahlbreite voll upgraden)

In den letzten 2 Kapiteln kann man den Ripper verkaufen und gegen nen Laser austauschen. Kohle sollte mittlerweile genug da sein (wenn man nicht all zu verschwenderisch war)


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

Sehr nette Zusammenfassung, Rock!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (24. November 2008)

gut, danke. bisher nehm ich nur den cutter - level7. nur für die kleinen 3endigen schneckenviecher nehm ich dann was schnelleres ,impulsgewehr.

greez


----------



## The_Rock (24. November 2008)

Kleines Update: Der Sekundärschuss der Impulserifle is doch nicht so sinnlos wie ich dachte. Verbraucht zwar immer noch ne Menge Munition, aber wenn man richtig umzingelt ist, isses ein super Weg sich schnell wieder zu befreien. Geile Sache 

Die Mine/Granate der Strahlenwaffe hab ich nun auch getestet. Is ganz schön stark das Teil (wenn mans max upgegradet hat), nur dauert die Aktivierung nen Weilchen 
Vor allem gegen die Wandmutanten sind sie richtig effektiv. Eine(!) gut platzierte Mine killt so ein Monster sofort. Selbst mit der Laserkanone sind mehrere Schüsse nötig.

Bin jetzt im letzten Kapitel und hab zuu viel Geld! Hab nun den Ripper verkauft, und extra fürn Endboss ne Laserkanone + Upgrades gekauft (und ne Menge Munition ). Das letzte Kapitel will ich so "cool" wie möglich beenden, sprich: mit der dicksten Kanone alles Mögliche abballern


----------



## mr.x2010 (25. November 2008)

Servus,

ich kann Dead Space leider nicht installieren. Da kommt folgende Meldung 


> "Die Version dieser Datei ist nicht mit der ausgeführten Windows- Version kompatibel. Öffnen Sie die Systeminformationen des Computers, um zu überprüfen, ob eine x86-(32Bit)- oder eine X64-(64Bit)- Version des Programms erforderlich ist und wenden Sie sich anschließend an den Herausgeber der Software"


und wenn ich als Administrator die Datei öffne kommt das die Datei nicht gefunden werden kann.

Habe Vista 64


----------



## Rotzi (8. Dezember 2008)

ich brauche auch ein bißchen hilfe hänge gerade in level 7 fest 
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den verdammten peilsender auf 
dem asteroiden aufstellen soll ohne zerfetzt zu werden hab alles 
versucht mit stasis und so aber die beiden ringe werden einfach 
nicht langsamer
schönen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## willy (8. Dezember 2008)

wenn sich die ringe anfangen zu bewegen, drauf springen und auf die andere seite rennen (also, auf die weltall seite) dort peilsender aufstellen und wieder zurück!
ich hab ewig gebraucht um das zu kapieren :O


----------



## Foels (8. Dezember 2008)

Weiss hier jemand wie man mit ner ATI Karte AA und AF aktiviert bei dead space???
Über den Treiber gehts net


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Dezember 2008)

AA geht nicht nur mit der ATI nicht, funzt auch auf Nvidia-Karten null, AF sollte aber möglich sein, ich persönlich bügel über die Forceware 16xAF drüber und das sieht man auch, geh einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück, hab schon ne ganze Latte Screenshots gepostet!

greetz


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Januar 2009)

So eine ******* Supersampling übernimt  Dead Space über das Tool nHancer auch nicht  Hat jemand schon eine Lösung ???


----------



## shiwa77 (8. Januar 2009)

So, hab dat Game auch endlich durch. Hab´s mir am Samstag geholt.
12std 12min hab mir aber ganz schön Zeit gelassen und alles eingesammelt, was ich finden konnte 
Aber echt hammer Story , hät nich gedacht das von EA so ein Game kommt.
Brauchte ganz schön viele Windeln 
Wär ja echt cool wenn´se nochmal so ein Game rausbringen, das iss glatt gekauft


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte gestern ne Stelle, an der ich nicht weiterkam, und jetzt frag ich mich, ob einer die gleiche Idee hatte wie ich, ABER es geschafft hat 

*Achtung, evtl. Spoiler! * => _es geht um den ersten Bereich mit Schwerelosigkeit_, also im zweiten Kapitel/Level

Man kommt ja in einen großen Hangar mit zwei kleinen Platformen an jedem Ende, die aber nicht verbunden sind. Dann schaltet man an einem Pult die Schwerelosigkeit ab. Ich wollte rüberjumpen, aber es kam immer "rot" = geht nicht. Hab auf den "Boden" des Hangers gezielt, an dei Seite usw. - aber immer "rot"... dann sah ich da im Raum zwei Energiemodule schweben, die man bei Türen einsetzen kann, damit die wieder gehen. Und rechts neben der Tür auf der anderen Seite war eine "Lücke", da fehlte eben so ein Modul in der Wand. Ich hab dann auf die Explosivkörper geschossen, die auch rumschwebten, um durch die Explosion die Module eher in meine Richtung zu bewegen, und sobald einer von denen nah genug war, hab ich den mit dieser "Traktorstrahl"-Kraft eingefangen und versucht, in die Lücke an der anderen Wand zu "schiessen" - ich DACHTE halt, dass dann evtl. ne Brücke ausfährt, die beide Platformen verbindet ^^  ich hab es 30 mal versucht, und oft diese "Lücke" fast genau getroffen. Dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, hab nach ner Komplettlösung gesucht, und erst als da stand "rüberspringen" hab ich so lange ein neues Landeziel gesucht, bis es klappte ^^

Jetzt frage ich mich: is von Euch einer auf die gleiche Idee we ich gekommen, und hat es aber geschafft, das Modul "reinzuschiessen" ? Klar, man wird dann merken, dass man DOCH "rüberspringen" muss, aber wenn die ersten 10 "Zielorte" nicht gehen, dann kommt man evtl. automatisch auf die "Brücke"-Theorie...? 


ps: ich erschreck mich mitlerweile sogar, wenn sich nur ein neuer videolink zum captain öffnet  coole Athmosphäre.


----------



## Gebieter (10. Januar 2009)

Habs mir jetzt auch gekauft und mal 25 Minuten angespielt : Hammer gruselig  . Vor allem wenn das Licht ausgeht und diese Viecher kommen ... Boah. Also die Atmossphäre ist genial . Sowas muss n Spiel erstmal hinbekommen.

Bin schon mal sehr gespannt wie s so wird. Auf jeden Fall ist das Spiel nichts für nächtliche Zockereien  .


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (12. Januar 2009)

Habs seit heute und .. geil bis auf die gewöhnungsbedürftige steuerung einfach geil


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (12. Januar 2009)

Ist Dead space denn nicht quad core optimiert ??? denn ich muss es immer mit cpucontrol dazu überreden alle kerne zu nutzen .. is das normal oder is an meinem rechner was foul


----------



## elroei (12. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> bis auf die gewöhnungsbedürftige steuerung einfach geil


 
genau ... und als Linkshänder ist das richtig schlimm


----------



## Gebieter (13. Januar 2009)

Jap, hier wäre mir ne Ego Ansicht noch lieb gewesen. Aber man kanns spielen. Allerdings kommts mir selbst mit maximaler Mausgeschwindigkeit beim ranzoomen etwas langsam vor. Vsync ist aus, das beeinträchtigt die Steuerung ja noch mal ganz schön. Außerdem läd der meine Spielstände richtig schön schnell ohne Vsync. 

Die Atmosphäre is einfach der Hammer. Da bekommt man doch teilweise rechtschaffen Schiss. Und gerade das macht den Reiz des Spiels aus  .

Allerdings... Die Brutalität in dem Spiel is doch relativ grenzwertig. Nichtmal Fallout 3 (uncut) ist annähernd so blutig wie Dead Space. Das Spiel ist wohl wirklich nur was für Hardcorler .

WIE ist das Spiel uncut durch die USK gekommen  .


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

hat sich erledigt .. war mein fehler ..


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Januar 2009)

Das Game ist gut habe es heute durch gezockt  . Es ist sehr Blutig und Brutal so liebe ich es , wie es durch die Prüfung kam ist mir auch ein Rätsel, ob da etwa Schmiergeld gezahlt wurde ?!

Achja und Spiel Stände werden ruck zug geladen so was hatte ich noch bei keinem Game zu vor


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

ich mag es auch fleischig! deswegen gefällts mich sicher auch so gut ..


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> ich mag es auch fleischig! deswegen gefällts mich sicher auch so gut ..




hehehehe


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> ich mag es auch fleischig! deswegen gefällts mich sicher auch so gut ..



Das ist mal eine Ausage


----------



## Gebieter (13. Januar 2009)

Die Story ist echt klasse. Ich bin sowieso Science Fiction Fan, ich würd jetzt am liebsten n Shuttle nehmen und auf den Planeten runterreisen  .


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

dass es bei der USK durchkam liegt sicher vor allem daran, dass man auf nicht-menschen schiesst, und dass die vereinzelt sterbenden menschen auch von monstern getötet werden und nicht von menschen aus niedrigem beweggrund   ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass viele andere spiele, die hier cut sind, durchaus nicht hätten geschnitten werden MÜSSEN, aber die hersteller hatten einfach schiss und haben es dann mit dem cutten übertrieben (wobei bei DS mit dem cutten ja strenggenommen auch sehr übertreben wird, aber auf andere art und weise  )


ps: auf meine idee der möglichen lösung der hangarszene is keiner gekommen?


----------



## MuShK!N (20. Januar 2009)

Im Level 12 muss ich den Marker auf Schienen durch größere Hallen ziehen, mit diesen Brücken u.s.w

Jetzt bin ich aber an einem Tor , wo ich nicht weiterkommen. Da wo das Tor hochfährt, kann ich den Marker nicht über den kleinen Abschnitt ziehen. Bei den anderen ging es immer. Was muss ich machen? Es gibt nichts mit Strom anstellen oder so, geschweige denn nen Anderen Weg um überhaupt was machen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2009)

bin erst im level7, aber is das ne schwerelose zone, und du bist vlt. einfach noch zu weit weg und musst näher ranjumpen?


----------



## MuShK!N (21. Januar 2009)

Nein. das ist was ganz anderes, was ich mein.


----------



## GrandeJano (25. Januar 2009)

Sorry, falls dieses Problem hier schonmal thematisiert wurde. Bin mittlerweile etwas ratlos.

Dead Space startet, der Rechner rattert, aber der Bildschirm zeigt nur ein paar Sekunden den Vista-Cursor, dann wirds schwarz und nichts passiert.

Beim Öffnen des Task-Managers wird mir das Game aber als laufende Anwendung gezeigt, wenn ich diese schließe, fragt er mich sogar ob ich "das Spiel wirklich beenden will, alle nicht gespeicherten Daten gehen verloren".
Klingt für mich so, als sei das kein Problem des Games, sondern meiner (Grafik-) Konfiguration.

System:
Intel Core2Quad Q8200
4,0 GB RAM
ATI HD 4850 512MB (Catalyst Software Suite v.8.12)
Vista 32 Bit, Service Pack 1
22" Widescreen TFT

Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor, oder hat jemand eine Idee dazu?
Virenscanner aus, Firewall aus, Autostartleiste aufgeräumt, Grakatreiber de- und wieder neu installiert etc...

Unfassbar, dass ich dafür 50 Euro hingelegt hab und seit 2 Tagen nur noch entnervt vorm Rechner sitze...


----------



## Bucklew (25. Januar 2009)

ich habs jetzt heute durchgespielt, aber ab der hälfte nur noch mit cheats 

das spiel war mir dann doch zu übel, aber ich wollte gern wissen, wie die story ausgeht 

einfach nur ein geiles spiel


----------



## Frickie (25. Januar 2009)

ich find das game auch voll geil, "taktische zerstückelung von gegnern", einfach nur geil. das hat echt mal wieder fun gemacht das zu zocken
hammer spiel


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

GrandeJano schrieb:


> Sorry, falls dieses Problem hier schonmal thematisiert wurde. Bin mittlerweile etwas ratlos.
> 
> Dead Space startet, der Rechner rattert, aber der Bildschirm zeigt nur ein paar Sekunden den Vista-Cursor, dann wirds schwarz und nichts passiert.
> ...


 sind denn ALLE treiber aktuell? auch board, sound...? vista sidebar aus? vista schon komplett geupdatet? die DVD mal aus dem laufwerk nehmen, falls die drin is.

ach ja: besteht ne interverbindung? das spielt wird ja automatisch aktiviert, ohne nachfrage.


----------



## Gebieter (26. Januar 2009)

Bin jetzt mit Level 7 fertig und habe dafür doch recht lange gebraucht. Grade mit diesem dummen Asteorid. Bis ich gepeilt habe dass ich über den nach außen laufen muss bin ich bestimmt 6-7 mal draufgegangen an den Teilen da  . Nunja ich hab auch in ner Komplettlösung gespickt die mir allerdings auch nicht geholfen hat.

Mal gespannt was mich in Level 8 erwartet. Ich hab auch wieder so n dummes Viech gesehen wo sich selbst regenerieren kann... Da kommt doch hoffentlich nicht noch so eins vor??? Ich HASS diese Viecher.

Mittlerweile bin doch recht abgehärtet, aber manchmal erschrecken mich die Viecher dann doch ganz schön. Gruselig ohne Ende. Vor allem da die Gegner nie nach irgend nem Muster erscheinen sondern recht zufällig. An manchen Stellen erwarte ich wirklich ne Ladung Gegner und dann kommt nix. Und dann wieder an anderen Stellen denk ich "da kommt bestimmt nix" und renn in ne Horde Feinde rein  . Klasse gemacht.

Achja, lebt die Freundin von Isac denn jetzt eigentlich noch?? Oder hat er sich das nur eingebildet???


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

bin jetzt im 10.kapitel, vorher kommt auf jeden fall noch ne heiße begegnung mir einem der unkaputtbaren mehrweg-monster  

das mit der freundin hab ich bisher auch nicht so ganz gerafft, aber selbst wenn: man möchte ja nicht spoilern


----------



## Holdrio (26. Januar 2009)

Gestern beendet, ist schon ein Hammergame.....aber erstmal ist mein Bedarf an Innereien und anderen Ekligkeiten gedeckt! 
Aber wirklich genial gemacht, der klare Überraschungshit 2008 für mich!

Was cool ist, den Save nach dem beenden kann man für ein neues Spiel benutzen und da gibt es dann noch eine Level 6 Military Suit zu kaufen, damit sieht er fast noch furchterregender aus als die Monster! 
Alle Ausrüstung aus dem ersten Spiel bleibt ebenfalls erhalten und 10 Nodes bekommt man auch noch als Bonus dazu, das motiviert richtig das noch mal zu spielen irgendwann mit dem Save.


----------



## GrandeJano (26. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sind denn ALLE treiber aktuell? auch board, sound...? vista sidebar aus? vista schon komplett geupdatet? die DVD mal aus dem laufwerk nehmen, falls die drin is.
> 
> ach ja: besteht ne interverbindung? das spielt wird ja automatisch aktiviert, ohne nachfrage.



Danke! Manchmal sinds die einfachsten Dinge...

Habs tatsächlich mal ohne dvd im Laufwerk gestartet und es läuft!! 
Übrigens jetzt auch wieder problemlos mit dvd...seltsam, seltsam...securom ick hör dir trapsen...

Egal, ein sehr, sehr geiles Game, unabhängig vom Horrorfaktor (den ich, obwohl ich bei sowas eigentlich ein Weichei bin, garnicht so krass finde...kann aber auch dran liegen, dass die Levels noch recht hell sind) ist die gesamte Atmosphäre genial. 
Die Aufmachung (setting, sounds, hologramme, Ausrüstung upgraden etc.) ist Weltklasse! Macht richtig Spaß, hab grad 2 Stunden hinter mir und kann kaum aufhören.

Aber man soll ja vor lauter Necromorphs jagen das Essen nicht vergessen, deswegen ist jetzt Zwangspause...


----------



## Holdrio (26. Januar 2009)

Falls jemand den Winterspeck loswerden und etwas abnehmen will.....einfach immer beim Dead Space spielen essen...


----------



## Gebieter (26. Januar 2009)

Das funktioniert bei mir nicht  . Ich hab auch schon nebenher ne Pizza gefuttert, mein Appetit ist mir nicht verflogen.

@Herbboy na toll da kommt ja Freude auf. Kann ich s diesmal wenigstens umbringen???


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> @Herbboy na toll da kommt ja Freude auf. Kann ich s diesmal wenigstens umbringen???


 
was heißt "diesesmal"? hast du es denn letztes mal nicht geschafft? ich dachte, ohne es zu schaffen, geht es gar nicht weiter? hast du es nicht "kaltgemacht" ? oder meinst du jetzt nur, dass es "kaltgemacht" ggf nur noch nicht ganz tot ist? also in kapitel 9 oder 10 kannst du es (oder ggf. isses auch ein verwandter  ) wirklich töten. aber nicht einfach nur mit deinen waffen, wirst schon sehen 


*edit* bin grad durch, echt der Hammer! wenn man einiges des einfachen nur "gehe zu A und lege schalter B um, damit du bei C weitermachen kannst" weglassen würde, könnte man daraus nen echt guten scifi-horrorfilm drehen. aber eher im Stil der ersten beiden Alien-Filme, bloß nicht a la resident evil mit rausgeputzten helden und plastikoptik  und der "held" sollte ruhig, wie es auch im spiel war, bis zum schluss "anonym" bleiben - denn dann wird der schluss nochmal besser!

ps: nach ende kam was von "belohungen" für das nächste spielen, jetzt hab ich "fortsetzen" gemacht, da begann ein neues spiel, aber auf dem gleichen schwierigkeitslevel wie vorher und inkl. der ausrüstung, die ich schon zu spielende hatte. wenn ich nochmal neu anfange ein level schwieriger: hab ich die "belohnungen" trotdzem?


----------



## Gebieter (27. Januar 2009)

Natürlich hab ich es "kaltgemacht" aber das heisst ja noch lange nicht dass es nicht noch am Leben ist  . Sein "Schöpfer" ist ja auch noch da ^^. Naja egal mehr will ich erstmal nicht wissen  .


----------



## elroei (27. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: nach ende kam was von "belohungen" für das nächste spielen, jetzt hab ich "fortsetzen" gemacht, da begann ein neues spiel, aber auf dem gleichen schwierigkeitslevel wie vorher und inkl. der ausrüstung, die ich schon zu spielende hatte. wenn ich nochmal neu anfange ein level schwieriger: hab ich die "belohnungen" trotdzem?


 

Nein die Belohnungen und alles andere ist dann weg.
Du fängst dann bei null wieder an.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

elroei schrieb:


> Nein die Belohnungen und alles andere ist dann weg.
> Du fängst dann bei null wieder an.


 na toll, ich dachte ich würd durch "fortsetzen" nen level höher anfangen...


----------



## Holdrio (27. Januar 2009)

Eher einen oder gar zwei Level tiefer. 
Mit der ganzen Ausrüstung schon dabei, der neuen Level 6 Suit käuflich (sieht cool aus!) und 10 Nodes als Belohnung auch noch wird es schon klar einfacher.

Aber der neue Level Unmöglich wird doch auch zugänglich dann, wenn schon neu beginnen dann probiere es doch dort, sicher schwer genug dort.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

jo, mal schauen  ich hatte bei neustart gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich noch die alte ausrüstung dabei haben werde... is aber schon klasse, wenn man die geschehnisse erneut erlebt und schon weiß, was gespielt wird - da sieht man einige dinge teilweise ganz anders


----------



## DarkGenesys (2. Februar 2009)

Bin verwirrt.. hab das game jetz zweimal auf schwer durchgezockt.. alle meine waffen/rig/stase/''traktor''-strahl komplett hochgepumpt.. 
dann wunderts mich wieso da steht ''nicht speichern'' und neues spiel starten und mit dem anzug level 6 direkt anfangen.. so.. das problem ist.. wenn man ein neues spiel auf ''unmöglich'' anfängt ist es auch Unmöglich überhaupt zu überleben.. man hat 1. zu wenig munni 2. mit ein/zwei schlägen biste down 3. hat man nicht wie versprochen den level 6 anzug.. 

also wenn man den speicherstand nach dem ''endgegner'' auf dem planni nochmals lädt fängt ein neues spiel an und man hat alle gegenstände.
jedoch dann immernoch den schwierigkeitsgrad von dem letzten.. also kann man den NICHT umändern.. wo liegt da das problem? oder is das einfach nur falsch interpretiert?

lg


----------



## Xrais (2. Februar 2009)

DarkGenesys schrieb:


> Bin verwirrt.. hab das game jetz zweimal auf schwer durchgezockt.. alle meine waffen/rig/stase/''traktor''-strahl komplett hochgepumpt..
> dann wunderts mich wieso da steht ''nicht speichern'' und neues spiel starten und mit dem anzug level 6 direkt anfangen.. so.. das problem ist.. wenn man ein neues spiel auf ''unmöglich'' anfängt ist es auch Unmöglich überhaupt zu überleben.. man hat 1. zu wenig munni 2. mit ein/zwei schlägen biste down 3. hat man nicht wie versprochen den level 6 anzug..
> 
> also wenn man den speicherstand nach dem ''endgegner'' auf dem planni nochmals lädt fängt ein neues spiel an und man hat alle gegenstände.
> ...




den anzug  level 6 kriegst du erst an der werkbank und nicht vorher , war zumindest aufer box so


----------



## DarkGenesys (2. Februar 2009)

ja den anzug level 6 hab ich mir ja gekauft.. das problem bei mir ist jetz, das dort steht ''nicht speichern und credits überspringen und neues spiel auf ''unmöglich'' anfangen'' aber das funktioniert nicht  das es dann unmöglich ist hab ich gemerkt.. hab bis level zwei gezockt weil ich gedacht hab das man dann noch den ''militär''anzug i-wie im shop bekommt.. bis mir dann in den sinn gekommen ist , das der militäranzug der anzug lvl 6 ist und es keinen besseren gibt.. aber wenn man auf unmöglich anfängt hat man ''NICHTS'' und fängt mit anzug level 1 an.. hab das so verstanden das man dann den ''militär'' anzug hat..


----------



## DarkGenesys (2. Februar 2009)

noch was.. frage: wie soll man bitte dead space ''cutten'' ? xD was gibts da zu ''cutten'' an dem game ? man muss den gegnern doch die arme beine etc wegballern können  sonst kann man doch nich gewinnen xDD 
und videosequenzen sind ja im spiel integriert.. also.. wo das ''cutten''???


----------



## Holdrio (2. Februar 2009)

DarkGenesys schrieb:


> aber wenn man auf unmöglich anfängt hat man ''NICHTS'' und fängt mit anzug level 1 an..



Das passt doch, oder? 
Voll ausgerüstet in einen "unmöglich" betitelten Schwierigkeitsgrad starten, wäre doch auch albern, das ist eben nur für die absoluten Ultrahardcoredeadspacler.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

DarkGenesys schrieb:


> noch was.. frage: wie soll man bitte dead space ''cutten'' ? xD was gibts da zu ''cutten'' an dem game ? man muss den gegnern doch die arme beine etc wegballern können  sonst kann man doch nich gewinnen xDD
> und videosequenzen sind ja im spiel integriert.. also.. wo das ''cutten''???


 man könnte das spiel auch so umprogrammieren, dass die arme+beine nicht abfliegen, sondern dass die gegner nur irgendwie als verwundet gekennzeichnet werden und nach 3-4 treffern halt umfallen. oder dass die arme+beine zwar abfallen, aber nichts blutet. 

aber es wurde ja nix gecuttet, insofern is das ja egal.  

was mich aber schon wundert ist, dass man in der dt. version auch menschliche leichen verstümmeln kann. bei jedem shooter, bei dem man einen "menschen" tötet und dann noch dessen leiche bearbeiten könnte, wäre ne indizierung selbstverständlich. entweder die haben das übersehen, oder es spielt nochmal ne rolle, ob die schon tot waren oder ob man sie seber getötet hatte. ^^


----------



## DarkGenesys (2. Februar 2009)

omg.. das wär doch behindert xDD wenn die dann nur gekennzeichnet wären xDD dann wär das ja ödeee xD dann würden die nich so toll sterben 
was ein glück is es nich uncut.. wär doch unlogisch wenn die auf einma zusammen klappen aba noch beine haben


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

DarkGenesys schrieb:


> wär doch unlogisch wenn die auf einma zusammen klappen aba noch beine haben


 naja, es wäre ja nur dann unlogisch, wenn dem spieler trotzdem erzählt werden würde "du musst du arme+beine abschiessen". ansonsten wäre es nicht unlogischer als bei jedem anderen shooter: da triffst du den gegner 2-3 mal, dann isser tot, auch wenn du kein blut siehst.


----------



## DarkGenesys (2. Februar 2009)

mhh.. ******* aba trotzdem ^^


----------



## DarkGenesys (2. Februar 2009)

s ch ei ße xD


----------



## Kraddel (10. Februar 2009)

also ich hab mir das spiel jetz auch besorgt, nachdem ich ja nur positives gelesen hab und endlich mal wieder nen geilen si-fi-shooter wollte...
Nun gut, ein shooter im eigentlichen sinne isses nun nicht geworden, nein, sogar viel besser. die atmo ist grandios, wobei vorallem die soundkulisse und die scheinbar wirklich gute story (bin grad erst kapitel 3) ihren anteil daran haben, grafik find ich sehr gelungen...die performance ist top.
Das beste aber meiner ansicht nach sind wirklich die waffen...endlich mal n paar neue ideen neben schrotflinte und sturmgewehr.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist... scheinbar haben sich die entwickler ganz gut bei dem film "event horizon" bedient...
Gerade was story, design usw. angeht. ist mir besonders in der krankenstation aufgefallen, über all das blut, die leichen und die geräusche, da musst ich sofort an den film denken. auch die geschichten der besatzungsmitglieder...mit den (scheinbar) rausgerissenen augen (oder auchmal zähnen).

..find ich alles sehr geil... definitiv mein spiel 2008, auch wenn ichs erst 2009 spiele


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2009)

Das Ende war schon irgendwie nicht schlecht, fand ich recht gut.
Die Story ist OK, hätt man noch etwas mehr machen können.
Die Waffen sind alle irgendwie nicht soo toll, eine richtig gute Wumme gibts hier nicht, naja...

Alles in allem dennoch ein recht guter Shooter, der sogar mir Spaß gemacht hat.

Das mit den Angstzuständen und schweiß kann ich nicht soo ganz nachvollziehen (OK, hab auch nur mit Trainer gezockt), aufregend wars Spiel aber dennoch.


Anyway: gibts mittlererweile schon irgendwelche Modifikationen zu dem Spiel?


----------



## shiwa77 (4. März 2009)

nich das ich wüsste


----------



## Independent (11. April 2009)

Hi,
Bin grade dabei das Game ein zweites mal durchzuzocken natürlich mit Anzug 6 (gestern Kapitel 6 erreicht). Jetzt frag ich mich nur gibt es auch einen Anzug 7 nach dem 2ten durchzocken?
Hat das schon jemand gemacht hier?


----------



## Gebieter (11. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Ende war schon irgendwie nicht schlecht, fand ich recht gut.
> Die Story ist OK, hätt man noch etwas mehr machen können.
> Die Waffen sind alle irgendwie nicht soo toll, eine richtig gute Wumme gibts hier nicht, naja...
> 
> ...



Jaaaaa das nimmt dir ja auch die ganze Angst um dein virtuelles Leben  . Zock mal ohne Trainer, dann wirsts nachvollziehen können ^^.


----------



## Independent (13. April 2009)

So habs gestern ein 2tes mal durchgemetzelt gibt nur 10 neue Knoten und nochmal 50000€ dazu. Ich will mal nen neuen Anzug für meinen Metzger!!!


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. April 2009)

Bin dabei es zum 3 mal auf "Mittel" durchzuspielen.
Hab alle Waffen sowie den Anzug komplett ausgebaut.


..............Let`s Frag!


----------



## Independent (16. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei ein 3tes mal durchzuzocken diesmal mach ich alle Türen auf mit den Energieknoten mal sehn was da so drin versteckt ist!!!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. April 2009)

moin....

Woran kann es liegen das wenn dat Game startete sich die Kamera die ganze zeit im Kreis dreht..... habe alle Steuerungseinstellungen mehrmals geändert, aber ohne Erfolg....


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. April 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> moin....
> 
> Woran kann es liegen das wenn dat Game startete sich die Kamera die ganze zeit im Kreis dreht..... habe alle Steuerungseinstellungen mehrmals geändert, aber ohne Erfolg....


 


Haste einen Joystick oder anderen Controller angeschlossen?
Wenn ja dann mach den mal ab.


----------



## XxHunt3rxX (18. April 2009)

Nach lesen des Threads werd ich es auch ma kaufen ^^.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. April 2009)

ja war der Joystick, nach dem er wech war drehte sich nichts mehr....
Habs gleich ausgenutz und dt Game in 11,5h durch gespielt....   

Einstellungen:

1280x1024px
details auf max. (fps. 75-100)
forceware 185.65
Widows Xp 32bit.

Kann man bei der Grafik eigentlich noch mehr raus holen....


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (24. April 2009)

Und hier mal ein paar Screen's....

Spiele es jetzt zum zweiten mal....... und kann davon nicht genug bekommen...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. April 2009)

wieviel aufrüstkits für den anzug gibt es denn??? bin auf stufe 4 angekommen. und im 9.level.


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. April 2009)

5 Anzüge,wenn du das Spiel einmal durch hast bekommst du den Militäranzug (Level 6)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Mai 2009)

Also.....

Das Spiel ist ja echt Genial vom Gruselfaktor her....

Auch die Grafik ist wirklich sehr gut....

ABER .... diese Steuerung ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig....

Gibt es keine Screenshot Funktion ???? Oder habe ich was übersehen ???

Mfg


----------



## Piti (31. Mai 2009)

Das Spiel ist der Hammer.. habs vor kurzem durch und es würde mich reizen es nochmal zu spielen!  Für meinen Geschmack war die Steuerung 1A!


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Mai 2009)

Jo,die Steuerung ist erste Sahne


----------



## Holdrio (1. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Screenshot Funktion ???? Oder habe ich was übersehen ???



Etwa Vsync nicht im Treiber an gemacht und im Spiel aus?

Das war doch der Geheimtrick um die Maussteuerung deutlich zu verbesseren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder wars doch umgekehrt jetzt?  
Eins von beidem hat jedenfalls deutlich gewirkt bei mir, ab da hat es wirklich Spass gemacht.

Gibts eigentlich immer noch keinen Trick für AA?
Hat bei mir (Nvidia) nie funktioniert leider.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Juni 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Etwa Vsync nicht im Treiber an gemacht und im Spiel aus?
> 
> Das war doch der Geheimtrick um die Maussteuerung deutlich zu verbesseren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder wars doch umgekehrt jetzt?
> Eins von beidem hat jedenfalls deutlich gewirkt bei mir, ab da hat es wirklich Spass gemacht.
> ...




Ich bin nicht gewohnt mit WASD zu spielen....sondern mit den Pfeil Tasten...

Ja....Vsync muss aus sein....dann läuft die Maus besser....

ABER ....
Das habe ich nicht gefragt, sondern ob es eins Screeshot Funktion im Spiel gibt ????

Mfg


----------



## Holdrio (2. Juni 2009)

Oh ja falsch gequotet stimmt, wollte eigentlich den Satz wegen der Steuerung zitieren.
Screenshotfunktion weiss ich nicht, nehme eh immer FRAPS dafür.


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. Juni 2009)

Greift der nHacer eigentlich bei Dead Space?


----------



## Holdrio (7. Juni 2009)

Hehe noch einer, aber leider nein ist die Antwort, siehe hier:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Half Life 2] Kein SSAA per nHancer möglich?!


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. Juni 2009)

Danke! ABER shice^^


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Juni 2009)

Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Holdrio (8. Juni 2009)

Naja kein AA find ich schon ziemlich besch...
Vor allem eben weil die Anforderungen von Dead Space eigentlich so niedrig sind, das würde sogar bei mir in 1920x1200 noch locker drin liegen von den FPS her, schon sehr schade.
Dazu noch 2x2 SSAA, das wäre obergeil. *träum*

Naja jetzt wo es eh wieder installiert ist, spiele ich es trotzdem noch mal mit der neuen Level 6 Suit, das Game selber ist schon super.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Juni 2009)

Kannst ja versuchen das Game down zu samplen.


----------



## Holdrio (8. Juni 2009)

SSAA wäre doch genau das?
Geht eben nicht, MSAA auch nicht, total tote AA-Hose.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Juni 2009)

Das Prinzip ist gleich, aber die Vorgehensweise ist anders. Du schreibst einen "neuen" Monitortreiber, dieser gaukelt vor er könne z.B. 2560*1600 (oder so) auflösen. Im Spiel stellst du jetzt diese Auflösung ein und das Game wird aber vom Monitor wieder runterskaliert. Dabei verschwinden die häßlichen Treppen. In der aktuellen PCGH ist ein Artikel mit der genauen Vorgehensweise. Müßte bei Dead Space eigentlich super funktionieren, da es sehr humane Anforderungen hat


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Juni 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist gleich, aber die Vorgehensweise ist anders. Du schreibst einen "neuen" Monitortreiber, dieser gaukelt vor er könne z.B. 2560*1600 (oder so) auflösen. Im Spiel stellst du jetzt diese Auflösung ein und das Game wird aber vom Monitor wieder runterskaliert. Dabei verschwinden die häßlichen Treppen. In der aktuellen PCGH ist ein Artikel mit der genauen Vorgehensweise. Müßte bei Dead Space eigentlich super funktionieren, da es sehr humane Anforderungen hat


 

Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass das Bild dann gescrollt werden muss und das ist auch nicht grade im Sinne des erfinders.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Juni 2009)

Eben nicht, weil der Monitor das wieder klein rechnet.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Juni 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Eben nicht, weil der Monitor das wieder klein rechnet.


 

hmmm.... lies Dir nochmal den Artikel durch bitte!!


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juni 2009)

Der WEBCODE ist 27MX, da kannst du mal nachlesen


----------



## ck0184 (12. Juni 2009)

moin!

wer, wie ich, linkshänder ist und sich schon immer über die nicht frei konfigurierbare steuerung in dead space geärgert hat, für den gibts abhilfe!

hab über google --> pcg-forum eine von einem user editierte controls.rmp datei gefunden, bei der man den charakter endlich mit den pfeiltasten steuern kann.
die übrige steuerung kann natürlich wieder beliebig angepasst werden.
einziger kleiner nachteil: das inventar wird auch über die pfeiltasten gesteuert und so bewegt man sich beim navigieren im inventar immer etwas hin und her.
ist im tatsächlichen spielablauf aber vernachlässigbar und macht keine probleme.

datei muss in folgendes verzeichnis kopiert werden (vista):
c:\benutzer\"username"\appdata\local\electronic arts\dead space

PS: dank geht, unbekannterweise, an den ersteller aus dem pcg-forum!


----------



## Nucleus (12. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele das Spiel jetzt seit zwei Tagen... und muss als gestandener Mann sagen, dass mir dabei echt teilweise die Muffe geht 

So ein intensives Spielgefühl habe ich sonst bei keinem Game bislang erlebt.

Das mit der Steuerung hat mich anfangs geärgert - doch mit dem Tool _GlovePIE_ geht das ganz einfach.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel ist auch nicht schlecht und hat ne geile Atmosphäre. Die Rollenspielelemente wie aufrüsten/ausbauen sind gut und tragen zum Spielspaß bei. Genauso wie die Grafik/Sounds.

Aber es wird aufeinmal unerhört schwer. Spätestens aber der STelle mit diesem Regenerations-Vieh und dem Schaltertrick hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Da ist ja so hektisch und dann noch mit der Steuerung klarkommen. Ne laß mal...können sich andere Hardcorezocker die Zähne dran ausbeissen.

Selbst im mitleren Schwierigkeitsgrad unerhört schwer...

Mit Unverwundbarkeitscheat(ja ich hatte da gecheatet) hatte ich das zwar geschafft, aber der brachte mir danach nicht mehr viel weil mir das Tentakel-Wand-Monster jedes mal die Rübe runtergemäht hat. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich unverwundbar war...

Zur Zeit spiele ich "Mass Effect", das gefällt mir deutlich besser. Weil besser ausbalanciert vom Schwierigkeitsgrad.



			
				Kraddel schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist... scheinbar haben sich die entwickler ganz gut bei dem film "event horizon" bedient...
> Gerade was story, design usw. angeht. ist mir besonders in der krankenstation aufgefallen, über all das blut, die leichen und die geräusche, da musst ich sofort an den film denken. auch die geschichten der besatzungsmitglieder...mit den (scheinbar) rausgerissenen augen (oder auchmal zähnen).


Stimmt. Ging mir auch so. Nur leider hat mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad die Lust daran verdorben...


----------



## battle_fee (12. Juni 2009)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist auch nicht schlecht und hat ne geile Atmosphäre. Die Rollenspielelemente wie aufrüsten/ausbauen sind gut und tragen zum Spielspaß bei. Genauso wie die Grafik/Sounds.
> 
> Aber es wird aufeinmal unerhört schwer. Spätestens aber der STelle mit diesem Regenerations-Vieh und dem Schaltertrick hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Da ist ja so hektisch und dann noch mit der Steuerung klarkommen. Ne laß mal...können sich andere Hardcorezocker die Zähne dran ausbeissen.
> 
> ...




Ich finde es echt unverschärmt, wenn Leute das Super Game voll gecheatet und mit 20 verschiedenen Trainern durchspielen und dann auch noch meinen sie könnten etwas über die wirklich gelungene Atmosphere sagen... und schließlich vergleichen sie DEAD SPACE mit Mass Effect  obwohl man die beiden Spiele gar nicht vergleichen kann ....

So das war mein Wort zum Freitag


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Juni 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt unverschärmt, wenn Leute das Super Game voll gecheatet und mit 20 verschiedenen Trainern durchspielen und dann auch noch meinen sie könnten etwas über die wirklich gelungene Atmosphere sagen... und schließlich vergleichen sie DEAD SPACE mit Mass Effect  obwohl man die beiden Spiele gar nicht vergleichen kann ....
> 
> So das war mein Wort zum Freitag




Ich schließe mich dem Wort an...

Ich spiele es auf mittlerer Stufe und bin auf Level 9...

Habe sehr lange gebraucht um mich an die Steuerung zu gewöhnen, aber ich finde es gar nicht so schwer.....mit ein bisschen Grips sind alle Situationen zu lösen......

Die Atmosphäre finde ich weiterhin genial.....und auch die Grafik ist sehr Schön .......

Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finds an sich auch sehr geil, aber irgendwie stört mich diese verdammte Steuerung... Und mir ist die Lust auch irgendwie wegen diese unsterblichen Viechern vergangen - sowas gehört nicht innen Spiel finde ich, denn das kotzt nur an (mich jedenfalls) . 

Wenn s Ego Shooter wäre, oder einfach die Steuerung besser, dann fänd ich s wirklich genial.


----------



## battle_fee (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finde gerade die 3 Person Perspektive gut fürs Spiel. So hat man mehr von der Atmosphäre.... Ego wäre doch eher langweilig....


----------



## Gebieter (13. Juni 2009)

Oh, wenn sich da so n Viech anschleicht von hinten oder von oben und man siehts nicht... Ich glaub das wäre noch eher hilfreich für die Atmosphäre.


----------



## battle_fee (13. Juni 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Oh, wenn sich da so n Viech anschleicht von hinten oder von oben und man siehts nicht... Ich glaub das wäre noch eher hilfreich für die Atmosphäre.




nö irgendwie nicht finde ich.... Wenn du einen dunkelen Gang entlang läufst und du guckts dich 3 mal um und nichts kommt oder passiert... dann geht auf einmal das Licht aus und du hörtst ein Kracher. Anschließend geht das Licht wieder an und du guckst noch 3 mal in jede Ecke oder Winkel  . Dann läufst du weiter und auf einmal siehst du nur 2 RIESIGe Krallen hinter dir auftauchen... Du drehts dich so schnell es die Steuerung zulässt um und da steht so ein hässlicher Zombie, der Marden spuckend dich anschreit bevor er (vergeblich ) versucht dich in Stückchen zu reißen, die in eine Streichholzschachtel passen .... wenn das nicht gruselig ist 

Beim Ego würdest du GAR NICHTS sehen und einfach nur durch die Gänge rennen, immer mit der Waffe im Anschlag. Generell PASST Ego einfach nicht zu diesem Spiel...

Hiermit danke ich EA offiziell, dass sie sich für die 3 Person entschieden haben


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt unverschärmt, wenn Leute das Super Game voll gecheatet und mit 20 verschiedenen Trainern durchspielen und dann auch noch meinen sie könnten etwas über die wirklich gelungene Atmosphere sagen... und schließlich vergleichen sie DEAD SPACE mit Mass Effect  obwohl man die beiden Spiele gar nicht vergleichen kann ....
> 
> So das war mein Wort zum Freitag


Jetzt paß mal auf du Klugscheisser(in): ich habe nur an der Stelle gecheatet(vorher nicht!!!) und kann mir sehr wohl ein Urteil über die Atmosphäre machen. Selbst wenn ich das komplette Game gecheatet hätte könnte ich das.

Das mit der Steuerung ist u.a. ein Grund weswegen es in bestimmten Situationen sehr schwierig/hektisch ist. 

Und ich kann es sehr wohl mit "Mass Effect" vergleichen. Beide Spiele sind vordergründig Shooter. In beiden Spielen kann man seine Waffen/Ausrüstung hochleveln. Ok, bei Mass Effect hat man eine kleine Party/Squad, aber das tut nichts zur SAche.

Mir ist außerdem klar das "Dead Space" auf Grusel/Schockmomente setzt.

@Rosstaeuscher: Dann ist das wohl was für welche die Blitzschach mögen. Ich mag es eher langsamer. Gerade wenn es um Rätsel geht. Und in der von mir beschriebenen Situation da im Raum hat man gar keine Zeit sich etwas richtig anzugucken. 

Aber redet ihr das Spiel mal weiter schön(besonders Battle Fee). Ich bleibe dabei das es unerhört schwer ist. Und das ist eine der großen Schwächen des Spiels. Neben der Steuerung. Oder sogar wegen...


----------



## battle_fee (14. Juni 2009)

So du CHEATER....

1: Wenn man das Spiel Komplett cheatet kann man sich kein Bild über die Atmosphäre machen.Aber du musst es ja wissen...

2: Das Mass Effect und Dead Space Shooter sind, stimmt keines Falls. Dead Space ist ein Horror Survival Spiel und Mass Effect ist eher ein Rollenspiel. Nur weils man mit Waffe rumballert ist es noch lange kein Shooter...

3: Es ist ein GROßer Unterschied ob man in einer Party ist oder nicht... Was glaubst du woll woher die Atmosphäre herkommt ??? Weil man ganz alleine ist unter anderem...

4 Das Spiel ist nicht unerhört schwer. Man muss nur klug sein. Wenn dir so ein Wand Monsta den Kopf rausreißt spielste nochmal bis zu dieser Stelle und gehts dann nicht an die Wand. Ganz einfach...

5: Ich rede das Spiel nicht schön. Das Spiel ist einfach geil.
Aber du hast sicherlich mehr Ahnung als die Community und führende Spielemagazine...

6: An die Steuerung muss man sich gewöhnen. Aber wenns bei dir nicht sofort klappt, landet das Spiel direkt in der Ecke, kann ich mir vorstellen... Man muss halt ein bisschen Geduld mitbringen, wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben...

Meine Meinung: siehe Holdmans Signatur


----------



## Holdman (14. Juni 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: siehe Holdmans Signatur



Ich kann battle_fee nur zustimmen 

Hinzu käme eine Klausel die man in diesem Falle mit einem Lächeln abwerten sollte : Cheater haben einen kleinen...


----------



## battle_fee (14. Juni 2009)

Holdman schrieb:


> Ich kann battle_fee nur zustimmen
> 
> Hinzu käme eine Klausel die man in diesem Falle mit einem Lächeln abwerten sollte : Cheater haben einen kleinen...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8-1RRcbKGk


----------



## Holdman (14. Juni 2009)

P.S @ Bidde1bit Ach ja?? Die Atmosphäre ist genau gleich, wenn man weis, dass man von nichts und niemandem ausser sonem schäbbigen Wandviech (was man wohl hoffentlich bemerken wird) gekillt werden kann...


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> So du CHEATER....
> 
> 1: Wenn man das Spiel Komplett cheatet kann man sich kein Bild über die Atmosphäre machen.Aber du musst es ja wissen...


Ich habe aber nicht das komplette Spiel gecheatet du Klugscheisser. Und ich bin auch normalerweise kein Cheater. Nur wenn es so schwer wird das man fast verzweifelt dann mache ich das auch mal. 

Andere Spiele habe ich ohne cheaten durchgespielt. Ja, die gibt es auch. Auch bei mir.
Dead Space habe ich nicht durchgespielt...weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte. Ganz einfach.



> 2: Das Mass Effect und Dead Space Shooter sind, stimmt keines Falls. Dead Space ist ein Horror Survival Spiel und Mass Effect ist eher ein Rollenspiel. Nur weils man mit Waffe rumballert ist es noch lange kein Shooter...


Du bist auch so ein Horror-Survival...du gehörst auf ne einsame Insel.



> 3: Es ist ein GROßer Unterschied ob man in einer Party ist oder nicht... Was glaubst du woll woher die Atmosphäre herkommt ??? Weil man ganz alleine ist unter anderem...


Ja und Mass-Effect hat deswegen keine Atmosphäre...



> 4 Das Spiel ist nicht unerhört schwer. Man muss nur klug sein. Wenn dir so ein Wand Monsta den Kopf rausreißt spielste nochmal bis zu dieser Stelle und gehts dann nicht an die Wand. Ganz einfach...


Lol, da war aber eine Tür die man durchqueren mußte...und ich hatte nicht mehr genug Munition um die Tentakel abzuschiessen. Auch ehrlich gesagt einfach keinen Bock mehr...


> 5: Ich rede das Spiel nicht schön. Das Spiel ist einfach geil.
> Aber du hast sicherlich mehr Ahnung als die Community und führende Spielemagazine...


Ich habe Tests dazu gelesen und deswegen hatte ich es mir geliehen. Zum Glück nicht gekauft. Und wenn du genau gelesen hättest was ich geschrieben habe... hatte ja gesagt dass das Spiel bis auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad ok ist. 



> 6: An die Steuerung muss man sich gewöhnen.


Blablabla...


> Aber wenns bei dir nicht sofort klappt, landet das Spiel direkt in der Ecke, kann ich mir vorstellen...


Noch mehr blablub...



> Man muss halt ein bisschen Geduld mitbringen, wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben...


Mach du erstmal deinen Schulabschluß bevor du mir was vom Leben erzählst. Du kleiner Klugscheisser.

Und weißt du was. Wenn man einmal zugibt an einer Stelle gecheatet zu haben weil es einen zu schwer war, dann wird man gleich als Cheater abgestempelt. Ich bin wenigstens dabei ehrlich.

Weißt du noch was...ich habe genug andere Spiele mit Rätsel, Quests und was weiß ich gespielt...auch Strategiespiele, eigentlich alle Genres, erzähle mir nichts. Selbst bei Resident Evil war das alles noch fairer. Und ich habe in meinem Leben weit mehr Spiele gespielt als du jemals gespielt hast und spielen wirst also laber nicht rum. Schon gar nicht von Klugheit und das man sich an Steuerungen gewöhnen muß.

Für mich hat sich die Diskussion hier erledigt. Hätte auch nichts mehr geschrieben wenn ihr nicht so auf die Cheaterei angesprungen wärt.


----------



## battle_fee (15. Juni 2009)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich die Diskussion hier erledigt. Hätte auch nichts mehr geschrieben wenn ihr nicht so auf die Cheaterei angesprungen wärt.




Tja wohl keine Argumente mehr was 


Ach ja du hast auch schon mal andere Spiele gespielt ohne zu cheaten? Sowas kannst du? Peterson und Findus zählt aber nicht, das weißte ja 

Wenn man an einer Stelle nicht weiterkommt, guckt man mal vielleicht in eine Lösung... Man muss ja nicht direkt cheaten.

Und zu Thema Ehrlichkeit:Cheaten ist nun mal *******. Da kannste mir sagen was du willst.Musst ja nicht auch noch stolz darauf sein.

 Ein Schulabschluss tut das gar nichts zur Disskusion bei.
Du diskutierst nämlich auf dem Niveau eines Hartz 4 Empängers  (blablablablalba)

Also sein lieber still und sag nichts mehr, sondern spiel deine Spiele ohne zu cheaten Basta


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

Könntet Ihr die Kindereien bitte mal sein lassen ehe der Thread dicht gemacht wird?


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2009)

Dead Space war nie unfair, ich weiß ja nicht, wie man spielen muss, um das schwer zu finden... Aber das Game an sich war eines der besten der letzten Jahre, und sowas von EA ^^ ist man ja nicht wirklich gewöhnt...


----------



## Holdrio (15. Juni 2009)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei das es unerhört schwer ist.



Warum stellst dann nicht auf "Leicht" ? 

Hatte es wegen dem blöden Speichersystem ohne freies saven auch bald so gespielt, die paar stressigen Situationen mit dem unsterblichen Heini bleiben auch so natürlich, aber viele sind das nun wirklich nicht, und sonst ist es so dann wirklich nicht schwer.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Warum stellst dann nicht auf "Leicht" ?
> 
> Hatte es wegen dem blöden Speichersystem ohne freies saven auch bald so gespielt, die paar stressigen Situationen mit dem unsterblichen Heini bleiben auch so natürlich, aber viele sind das nun wirklich nicht, und sonst ist es so dann wirklich nicht schwer.



Welcher Gegner soll den unsterblich gewesen sein??


----------



## Holdrio (16. Juni 2009)

??
Hast du Dead Space als Schlafwandler gespielt? 

Mindestens drei mal soweit ich mich erinnere trifft man doch das Ding, das man zwar in Stücke schiessen kann, aber bald ist es wieder heil und man kommt nur mit anderen Tricks weiter.


----------



## battle_fee (16. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich ist es doch gaaaaanz leicht: 
Einfach die Beine wegschießen und Stase, dann weg/weiterrennen


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ??
> Hast du Dead Space als Schlafwandler gespielt?
> 
> Mindestens drei mal soweit ich mich erinnere trifft man doch das Ding, das man zwar in Stücke schiessen kann, aber bald ist es wieder heil und man kommt nur mit anderen Tricks weiter.



Achso, du meinst das viech aus dem Labor?? Das is doch net unbesiegbar, in de Verbrennungs- (oder wars de Frostanlage??) und Ruhe ^^ Das Viech war cool drauf, am ekligsten waren die Kinder....


----------



## battle_fee (16. Juni 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst das viech aus dem Labor?? Das is doch net unbesiegbar, in de Verbrennungs- (oder wars de Frostanlage??) und Ruhe ^^ Das Viech war cool drauf, am ekligsten waren die Kinder....




genau das


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

Dead Space... Die Erinnerung ist so geil ^^ Ich hatte ne Entzündung im Fuß, da hat mich so n Viech erschreckt und bin mit meinem Fuß voll gegen die Wand, das waren schmerzen... aber das Vieh hab ich vorher noch umgeschossen, eh ich vor Qual aufgesprungen bin ^^


----------



## battle_fee (16. Juni 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Dead Space... Die Erinnerung ist so geil ^^ Ich hatte ne Entzündung im Fuß, da hat mich so n Viech erschreckt und bin mit meinem Fuß voll gegen die Wand, das waren schmerzen... aber das Vieh hab ich vorher noch umgeschossen, eh ich vor Qual aufgesprungen bin ^^




lol 

Sollte wohl eher DEAD FUß heißen wa


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

So ungefähr ^^


----------



## Mr.Maison (17. Juni 2009)

Leute sacht mal warum brauch ich immer x Anläufe um diese "Strom-Boxen" in die Wand zu stecken (dauerhaft, so das die Tür öffnet)?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juni 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Leute sacht mal warum brauch ich immer x Anläufe um diese "Strom-Boxen" in die Wand zu stecken (dauerhaft, so das die Tür öffnet)?




Ähhh....

Das verstehe ich nicht ....

Ist doch ganz einfach...



Anvisieren und Taste "F" drücken
Taste "F" loslassen und anvisiert lassen...
Damit los laufen bis vor den Stromkasten
Anvisierung loslassen und schon ist er "Drin" ...obwohl keine Haare dran sind
Mfg


----------



## Mr.Maison (18. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Anleitung. Ich kriegs ja auch hin -siehe screenshot- Aber meistens wackel der Block solange in der Vorrichtung bis er wieder raus fällt.

Hab gestern kurz überlegt ob ich den Spruch mit den Haaren bringe...


----------



## battle_fee (18. Juni 2009)

Du must gerade darauf zugehen .... bei mir hatte das auch mal gewackelt wenn ich schräg gekommen bin


----------



## Mr.Maison (1. Juli 2009)

He,
hab schon wieder ne Frage. Die Gegenstände die ich mit der Telekenese greife, kann ich die auch in eine bestimmte Richtung werfen anstatt die nur anzuziehen?


----------



## Nucleus (3. Juli 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> He,
> hab schon wieder ne Frage. Die Gegenstände die ich mit der Telekenese greife, kann ich die auch in eine bestimmte Richtung werfen anstatt die nur anzuziehen?



Jo, müsste gehen, wenn Du während der Telekinese Primärfeuer drückst.

Habs eben durch geschafft.

Mann, war das ein Stress.

Selten hat mich ein Spiel so gefordert und geistig zermürbt.

Das war ganz große Kunst - von der ersten Sekunde bis zum erschreckenden Schluss 

Hab mir gestern auch den Film angeschaut - der war auch klasse!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (5. Juli 2009)

ich habs immer noch nicht fertig, bin im 10.level und hab irgendwie keinen bock mehr. anfangs noch ganz witzig,geh da hin und mach dies, reparier jenes und gemetzel zwischdrinn. immo isses nur noch langweilig. naja ,werd wohl wieder mit bioshock anfangen zum 100.mal. ......
ich hatte mir mehr von dead space erwartet, war ja auch zumanfang total begeistert davon....aber naja,so änderts sich halt.....


----------



## Nucleus (5. Juli 2009)

Nach ner Weile wirds ein bisschen eintönig, ja...

Bei jedem Ziel, das man erreichen soll, kommt was dazwischen "damn... blablabla isn't working... Isaac, get to the blablabla and try o fix it".

Die Geschichte hat mich aber auf Zielkurs gehalten.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. Juli 2009)

mal schauen, falls ich nach bioshock nochmals bock drauf haben sollte dann ja...aber mmmmhhhh...


----------



## latinoramon (9. Juli 2009)

Ich weis net obs hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber hier habt ihr ein Emulator wo ihr selbst Tastatur und Maus konfigurieren könnt, habs getestet und funzt perfekt.
Ich habs mit dem gespielt.
wenn ihr es geöffnet habt, geht auf file open und nehmt die "Ramon.PIE" da habt ihr eine config wie ich es gespielt habe 
KLICK


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. August 2009)

Gibt es mittlerweile irgendwas um Kantenglättung zu aktivieren?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. August 2009)

vielleicht im treiber. aber im spiel direkt gehts nich!!!


----------



## Zhurong (2. August 2009)

Habs auch endlich durchgeschafft.  Sehr geiles Spiel wobei mir die Steuerung nich ganz so gefallen hat und der Endboss war bissl einfach aber sonst sehr geil.


----------



## crah (2. August 2009)

sagt mal gibt es auch irgendwelche mods für Dead Space?
Der Film war ja relativ geil.
Ab Nervlich bin ich auch schon fertig

mfg crah


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage habe gerade Dead Space Instaliert und mal 1 Stunde gespielt.
So jetzt blockt die Windows Firewall das Spiel habe es zwar aus der Firewall genommen, so das es nicht mehr weiter geblockt wird.
Habe Vista Ultimate falls das was hilft, wollte eigentlich wissen wieso, habe das Spiel gestartet und aufeinmal Flakern und viele Programme haben sich geöffnet wie Task-Manager usw.
Dann habe ich das Spiel aus der Firewall genommen besser gesagt deaktiviert das sie nicht mehr das Spiel blockt.
Ist das bei euch auch aufgetreten oder bin ich ein Sonderfall hoffe das hatte nichts zu bedeuten, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Tom3004 (18. August 2009)

Also ich hab die Windows Firewall garnicht an 
 Die Hilft imer Vergleich zu anderen nur 5%


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Windows Firewall garnicht an
> Die Hilft imer Vergleich zu anderen nur 5%



Na dann weg damit und eine ander benutzen wenn sie so wenig bringt, Danke für die Info.
Wahr halt echt komisch beim Start vom Spiel was sich für Programme geöffnet haben und konnte nur noch per Task Manager raus, da hat die mal voll gesponnen die Firewall, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Eiche (22. Dezember 2009)

gestern Dead Space gekauft top game . 
nur bei mir ist xfire im hintergrund unsichtbar man kann es aktivieren man sieht es nur nicht ist mir auf nemm screeshot aufgefallen jemand eine idee?

Edit: mir fällt nur negativ auf das es sehr stark an RE4 erinnert vom shop und waffen system her.


----------



## Nucleus (23. Dezember 2009)

Eben habe ich auf der Main einen neuen Artikel gefunden:

*Erste Screenshots aufgetaucht!*


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Dezember 2009)

Würde ganz gut in den Thread von DS2 passen, aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Nucleus (23. Dezember 2009)

Oh verdammt - jetzt habe ich die Threads verwechselt


----------



## HILUX (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ersmal,
hab mir nen neuen Rechner gegönnt, was ja sehr schön ist, nur leider bekomme ich diesen blöden Dreh-Effekt nicht weg.
Einen Joystick hatte ich noch nie dran.

um Lacher vorzubeugen...es geht um Dead Space 

jemand ne Idee?


----------



## hempsmoker (29. Dezember 2009)

Ein Joypad vielleicht? . Ansonsten probier mal nach und nach Peripherie abzustecken, die an deinem PC per USB dran ist. Natürlich nich Maus oder Tastatur


----------



## HILUX (29. Dezember 2009)

hmm, is schon kurios, selbst wenn nur das nötigste dran ist funktioniert das Spiel nicht.
Die Systemsteuerung zeigt auch nix an was irgendwie einem joystick/pad ähnelt.
Bin Ratlos


----------



## hempsmoker (29. Dezember 2009)

Neuinstallation schonmal probiert?


----------



## HILUX (30. Dezember 2009)

ja, alles schon probiert.
Irgendwann wirds wohl wieder laufen, k.A. warum, aber es funktionierte ja schonmal sogar mit angeschlossenem Joystick


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich ihr nen Trainer für Dead Space der auch mit Steam funktioniert, alle andern kacken immer ab oder funktionieren garnich? Möchte nur an einer stelle vorbei kommen was fast ohne Munition und Medikits schwierig is, mit dem Regenerierenden Vieh im Vakuum(5:Tödliche Zuwendung).


----------



## rabensang (31. Dezember 2009)

das Vieh ist doch ganz einfach zu umgehen, wofür braucht man da nen Trainer...

....Cheater....


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> das Vieh ist doch ganz einfach zu umgehen, wofür braucht man da nen Trainer...
> 
> ....Cheater....



Is jetz auch egal^^ bin durch^^


----------

